# Hammersmith Hospital...part 17



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home...happy chatting










Good luck & take care  

Natasha x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

HOORAY!!!!!!  I'm second (I think)
Not much to say, just wanted to get in there quickly!!

Good Luck to all 2wwers.

    

for everyone

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

A lot has happend in a few days so I've updated the list. Hammies are going for a boys football team 
Latest version any amendments let Betty or I know: 

*Our Hall of Fame! 29th March 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Jenine - Starting 1st IVF started stimming 26th of March poss ec 4th April 
Bilba - 2nd IVF cycle - started stimming 29th of March 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Sara13 - Day 21 FET ET 23rd March -  Testing 3rd April  
Sarah2007 - 1st IVF ET 28th of March - testing 9th April  
Lisax - 1st IVF- ET 29th March- testing 10th April   
Chris x- 1st IVF - ET 30th March testing 11th April  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*   
EBW1969 (Jo) - op went well  Starting 4th ICSI April 
Loubedoob - Starting ICSI cycle end April/Beg May - 
Alley- Welcome &  starting 4th ICSI shortly 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op - 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton - 
Rafs - starting 1st IVF April 07 consultation MR L 20th April- 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April - 
Odette - next cycle May/June 07 - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - next cycle starting June- 
Odette - next tx May/June- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVFJune/July 

*NEXT STEPS*  
Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up- 

*FOLLOW UPS * 
Soozalicious - 
Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Future Mummy - - review with Mr L - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Carrie P - review appointment Mr L 4th of May   
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan 
Nadia (Rosa D)-   Looking into treatment in Madrid
Sarah (dsmlink) - going for consultation at the Lister next week 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *   
RR-  18th March    for your scan  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Helen (Mrs GG) -  EDD June 07
Ants2 - natural -  EDD ? - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?*
Wadadlis - BFN Jan- considering ARGC- 
Poochie - changed to Holly House , 4th ICSI Short p April 07- 
Beetle 
Nina -  September 06- 
EarthAngel - Lap & Hysterscopy on 05/02/2007- consultant review Feb to see what next-   
Sibbers - starts December


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi girls

Lots has happened since i last read the pages. Had a really yucky week of feeling sick so not up to using the computer much! Had a scan recently which was good news. Now in limbo for a bit and no scans for weeks! - Now on to normal procedures and it does feel a bit weird after all the medical intervention i have had so far. 

Wanted to say big congratulations to Scooter and Michelle - what fantastic arrivals!!! Will there be pictures?

Good to hear that the night out was a success!

Good luck to all those in the middle of cycles and up next for treatment!!!!     

XXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Evening all, quiet in here this weekend...!

Feeling a little flat tonight... calm before the storm I reckon.

Hope its going ok Jenine and that you feel a bit better soon 

Im a bit tired and need to do my daily listen to the hypnotherapy cd soon. Tend to do this while dp in the bath so I know there will be no interruptions!!!

Have a good week all

Good luck Jenine for ET 
and Sara13 not long to go now!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Evening ladies, 

I know what you mean about the calm before the storm... I am feeling nervous about this week....

Had reflex today she was really pleased lots of positive energy flowing, no blockages, lets hope its a good sign and that I have lots of nice follies when I have my scan tomorrow.

Good luck for Tuesday Sara13,


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

you will be fine Jenine hon .

Im off to see melanie on wednesday I am praying I have less blockages than last time when it was a case of working out what wasnt blocked!!!!  the PAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Very quite on hear lately, where is everyone  

Well I had my scan this morning thought she was going to say you have none, all them injections did nothing.  But we have got 3 follies that are the right size    We also have a few others that are 14/15 so fingers crossed they grow before EC on Wednesday.  

Just a theory, but my right ovary (with blocked tube) seams to be better at producing follies than my left ovary (without blocked tube), so that explains why we never conceived naturally I suppose.  

Now just have to wait for the call this afternoon to give us instructions and times 

   
  
to all who need it 
Jenine xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Jennie- if everones like me then they are to busy enjoying the weather and stuffing their faces with easter eggs. I'm ashamed to say that the box of 8 creme eggs I brought on Saturday only made it to last night  

Great news re you follies and good luck for ec on Wednesday    

Hi everyone   - sorry no personals as a work and trying to get loads sorted before my trip to NZ this weekend

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hugs Jenine.. not long now let me know what they say....Sorry busy working (wish I was in the sun/chomping chocolate).

Rafs/Caroline- look out in the post, finally got to send what I promised....!


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - its been ages since I posted since work has been manic and I cant really post at work !

Good news for me - 2 week scan today, and there was one little embie with a heartbeat - its the furthest that we have ever got before so we are feeling pretty good about it. They want us back in next week, as it was too small to do a date on  - which I am trying not to worry about - as we all know, they are pretty open about letting you know if there is something to panic about ! That said, if any of you can transport me to 15 weeks ahead in time, I would be a keen buyer of that !!!

Hope you are all well - sorry to have missed the get together - hope you all had a fab fab time

Rosy


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have been very impatient and tested myself with a stick tonight. Unfortunately it shows BFN   
I am not even sure I want to go to HH tomorrow...

Sorry feeling a little bit sad tonight.

Sara.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

That's great news Jenine - I guess you have had the final injection tonight?  All the very best for Wednesday.

So pleased for you about the heartbeat RR - it sounds as though things are going as well as they possibly could.

Julie, hope you have a wonderful time in NZ, you must be so looking forward to seeing your family & friends again.

Sorry to hear your news Sara.  I'm sure people will tell you to hang in there,  you can't be sure until you do the lab test, etc.  Maybe they are right - I very much hope so.  I just wanted to connect with you about your comment that you didn't want to go to HH tomorrow.  That struck a chord with me as I knew my treatment hadn't worked when I went for the blood test (I had full-on bleeding).  It was hard, and I really resented having to go for the test.  Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning and hoping for an overnight turnaround.

love & luck to everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

After the good news there is always bad 

Sorry I will pre warn you this is a big rant.........     

I had a phone call at 4.59 this evening saying blood test showed my ITP is not good, platlets are only 38 (a normal person's are 200-400).  But mine are normally low around this sort of range, even when had opps in the past they were low and they gave me more platlets or steroids to help and all was fine.  (this phone call was after me chasing them a few times for my blood result and what a time to call when they know you cant speak to no one else after)  

Well the doctor gave me two options; first was to not take late night and continue injections holding off EC till Friday, then hopefully platlets would have gone up.  Also she said I am to go to my Hematologist in Watford at 9am. So I then pointed out I have not got anymore injections (do they not read the notes on people) also I cant be at HH picking up a prescription to take before 10am and be at an appointment in Watford at the same time.     

So then she gave me my second option, take late night injections tonight and hopefully my hematologist can do something tomorrow before EC Wednesday at 9am.  If not abandon my cycle.

So then I realise I am making the choice myself that they should be making, and really there is no choice as I cant split into two people so the second option is my only option.  

After this call I went into crazy mode trying to speak to someone else about all this but typical everyone goes at 5pm so I am not a happy bunny at all.  In the end I called the HH operator and said I need the IVF Dr on call, to call me urgently call me asap, also I asked for the hematologist who is on call to call me to. 

The hematologist phoned me straight back, saying he thinks all should be OK, as it has been OK when had opps in the past. Also he said best to speak to someone at HH about my blood don't go all the way to Watford, waste of time that they could be using to give me something to help.  Also said possible that IVF HH are being over careful with me.  All they need to do is have platelets on stand by, and keep me in over night if worried.  

Then after a while the IVF Dr phoned, same lady who phoned earlier, told her I had spoken to the HH hematologist who was on call, and told her who he said I need to see tomorrow at HH, Dr said she will see what she can do when she gets in at 9am. 

So I will make some calls tomorrow also as I don't hold much faith in things getting sorting out. Tomorrow will be fun and games trying to find out who will sort out what and quickly...........  sorry for the rant - and no doubt a very confusing one at that. Thanks for listening   

EBW thanks for the chat earlier it did help even if am still letting off steam, again thanks honey x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hon you know Im here and rooting for you. Ring me any time and dont forget you can pop round whatever...Will be checking in on and off today and will also listen out for mobile texts. I mean it you know. Its so hard when you are getting confusing messages but I think based on what you said last night and todays post that there are a lot of positives to latch on to hon.  I hope I'm right and am looking forward to hearing EC is full steam ahead!  

Sara hon I am sorry it wasnt good news on the evil pee stick.  However I am guessing that they do blood tests for a reason and dont forget the dame poas's are less reliable at night.  My previous clinic didnt do blood tests but their opinion was if the POAS was negative and AF didnt appear in another week do another test....ie you can get false negatives.  Hang in there i know things are stacking against you but like carrie I am hoping for a turnaround for you xx

RR great news on the scan....must be hard going through each step this time and I am really with you on that. Continued sticky vibes winging your way.

Julie have a great time...question is will you find a computer to send an e-postcard from.  Seriously hope you have fun and if you dont get online we will miss you and your shagging bananas....


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a quick post.  

Things are looking a bit better after going to see my hematologist this morning, I went to Watford in the end and they communicated with HH  

They have given me 3 medicines (prednisolone single dose taken today, tranexamic acid take post opp and ranitidine take daily for 3 days from today) all to help the platlets.  

Also HH will have some platlets on stand by in case I need them tomorrow before I do EC, so at the moment all looks good.  So going to HH now for another blood test so they can match the platlets to my blood.  

All go, why is ivf never easy always something for us ladies.... 

Sorry again about the rant yesterday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I can breathe out then now can I?  Hell Ive been antsy all morning! Seriously, really pleased for you hon.  Promise me you'll have a relaxing evening tonight xxx

As for ranting...erm like noone else does it (ie me specifically) xxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

The latest is I am being taken into HH over night tonight, to have two lots of platlets and then EC tomorrow.  DP to be at hospital at 9am, so not sure what time they will be doing it but it will be tomorrow.  Got to fly they need me up there ASAP so going to eat, and sort over night bag.

I can   again know all is going


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I did go to HH very reluctantly and I even told them I did a test last night. they responded it didn't mean anything. So when I went back home at lunch time, I did another one this time the digital and to my big surprise it was  !!!!
HH confirmed the BFP in the afternoon but they've said it's a low one, I have 33 and until it is above 50 they can't say much so I need to go back next week for another test.

I am going to celebrate anyway tonight with DH as he will be leaving for 3 months to Japan !!

Thanks again all for your great support. It has been really helpful to me.

Sara.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, congratulations Sara! How amazing to go from being so low to getting such good news. Very happy for you, good luck for the next blood test, I'm sure it will have leapt up.
Sorry to hear of all your traumas Jenine. I hope that by the time you read this HH will have a bucket full of your eggs busy fertilising.
I am of course going slightly loopy waiting for test day. I've convinced myself that it hasn't worked. I have huge sore boobs but no other sign at all, apart from a few very slight AF twinges but I've had those on and off since ET. I've been reading lots of 2ww diaries and am now obsessing that my skin is loads clearer and smoother than normal when most people seem to get spotty. I can't believe I'm actually upset that I don't have any zits... Oh well, five more days to go.
Lots of love and luck to you all
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Sara! Given you had a no on the sticks yesterday and a yes today it sounds like you had a late implanter and by the next blood test it will be nice and strong. My daughter started out at a level of 46 so low betas do go on to be great results - there are lots of stories on here of similar circs. 

Sarah - I have given up believing signs - the signs were all different in each of my three positives and most of them were difficult to distinguish from AF is coming signs.  Keep strong in these last few days!

Jenine - what a trial - glad all the docs are talking to each other now and stuf is sorted for tonight and tomorrow.  HH are usually much better at intter-hospital/specialist communication than they have been in your case.

Julie-Anne - have a lovely trip.  Oh by the way I have a nanny at last and she is from NZ (with a Dutch passport so no visa issues). 

Hello everyone else!
Bettyx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening everyone,

Sara that is great news after thinking the worst!

Jenine wow what a scary few days... wishing you lots of lovely eggs   

Sarah I am starting to feel abit like you trying to look out for signs and any feelings that I may have that are different... I have got a few more days than you but I feel I am going mad already!  

Anyway I am still chilling at home watching day time tv is really getting to me now   

Hi to everyone else and have a good evening,

Luv Chris x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Not been on for a while but just been catching up with all the going ons...

Sara, Fantastic news...well done and keep rested!!  what fantastic news...

Jenine - Hope you got loads of eggs and good luck with the next few days...

Julie-Anne - Have a fantastic trip to NZ, well deserved that one...

And hi to everyone else....

I have a question, be it silly, I have a meeting with Dr Lavery on 24th April but am completely lost as to where to go?  What part of the hospital are these meetings?  As my last attempt was funded we never went through this bit before and need some of your advice...

   to all of your ladies in treatment at the moment and hope to be joining you soon...

Ange
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning all - 

Will be a quick post as i'm at work. 

Jenine - !!!!! What a last couple of days, thinking of you and good luck!!!!  

EBW - thank you so much for the CD- i received it in the post yeterday.  Thank you so much and i'm sure i will make good use of it. 

Julie - Have a fab trip! i'm sure you'll have  blast with your friends & family.  it's a well deserved trip.  

Ange - Went i went for my initial private consultation with Mr.L, i saw him at the Lisa Sainsbury Wing 2nd Floor.  When you get to HH they will point you to the right direction.  

Sara- great news!!!!

Sarah - sending you   

Love to all.  

Gotta go and work. 

R xoxoxo


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you so much for all you good wishes and posts.  Really helps having you all there xx

Well what a couple of days, and the problems are not over yet....

I had the worst night of my life last night.  They had to give me immunoglobulin, this was given to me in 15 100ml bottles which take 30 mins each to go into you.  So every 30 mins an alarm goes off, had to have my light on above my bed, nurses putting new bottles up, then doing temperature, blood pressure and all that, so no sleep at all.  

But this nearly did not happen as the nurses were short staffed and did not want to do this for me, but I think they did in the end as I put my foot down as EC would have been canceled if I had not had this, so an emotional and stressful time  

Then this morning I had the platelets, one before EC and one during.  They got 7 eggs from the right ovary and there was 1 one the left but they could not get it.  

Then I was told my womb has some fluid in it, this maybe just the lining forming or there could be a problem.  Yet another set back   

So before we can do ET on Friday at 10am, they are scanning me at 9.30am.  If there is a problem then we have to freeze the embies.  

I also had to ask for them to call me tomorrow to let me know how many fertilise, spoke to Ana so hopefully they will call.

Also we had to ask them how DP's   tested as they never told us.  , thankfully they are fine.

So all depends on if we have any embies and the scan on Friday now.  I so so hope that all goes better on that day, as this has really set DP back to how he thought before we started this journey, as he was totally against IVF, also he is not happy for them to freeze either   

Lets hope that all these bad problems have a big silver lining with a baby at the end as not sure I could go through all this again either


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hon, still here in the background and rooting for you.  So sorry that you have had all this **** to deal with hon.  7 is a good number (especially in my book).  I know your dp is against freezing but is there not a chance (if it has to go to that - and I hope not and the fluid disappears) that he will reconsider (ie tell him you have been through all this and dont want it to be for nothing or sommat).  I really am hoping that things turnaround for you.  I can see they are not giving up on you yet hon.  This is a hard time waiting on fert rates etc - hoping for good numbers for you xxx  If you need me holler....Im off into town today (maybe depending on when my drugs arrive) and then out this evening but if you need my I can change my plans in the daytime as its just me thinking shopping is a tonic for me today just ring if you need to (unless you think I am stalking you having sent you all those good luck texts).  Sending dividing and "disposing of fluid" vibes your way.

Sara- great news....Obviously all our PMA (positive mental attitudes) worked and turned that POAS around for you!!

Sarah no doubt this will be the LONGEST Easter weekend ever, sticky vibes coming your way.

Rafs/Wannabemum- np on the CD hope you both find it helpful.

As for me, sat here waiting for drugs.....!  hope they arrive this morning rather than this afternoon as this will give me time maybe in TK Max.....

OMG drugs arrived 8.45am....blimey doesnt look like a lot for all that money huh?


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Got phone call 9.30am telling us we had 8 eggs in the end as they found another when checked later under the right conditions.  But only 1 has fertilised.  

So fingers crossed that the our 1 fertilised egg keeps happy and dividing, and my womb is ok tomorrow for ET - we only need 1 for a baby   

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny day  

EBW thanks for the texts and message on here.  I hope your enjoying your shopping


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hon I really am rooting for you.  It only takes one (and soon a lot of people are likely to only have one put back anyway.....if the HFEA info is correct!!)

Let me know how you get on. I wont be online though xxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying this lovely sunny day  

Just a quick update as going to sit out side and ejoy to weather.  I have 1 x 4 cell embie on board, and my test day is the 18th April.

Lots of love, luck and baby dust to you all
Jenine xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Afternoon everyone * - *Hope your all enjoying the lovely easter weather *  

*Jenine * - so pleased you have your little embie on board. It's in the right place and I really hope it will be making a home there for the next nine months   

*Bilba -* I hope your getting on really well with your stimming and that you will have excellent success with your ec and et   

*Sara13 -*      on you BFP- I'm so pleased for you!!!!
*Sarah2007 - * Almost there hun and really hope you will have so much to celebrate on Monday!!!!!   

*Lisax - * Also hope you are surviving the 2ww and will have a lovely BFP to celebrate on Tuesday   

*Chris x- * ditto to you hun that you are surviving the 2ww and will have a lot to celebrate on Wednesday   

*EBW1969 (Jo) * - glad your drugs arrived and I know what you mean about it not looking like much considering what you pay  Best of luck for when you start DR and hope the listening to the hypnotherapy and reflexology make the diffrence   

*Loubedoob * - hope your doing well hun and good luck for starting shortly   

*Alley- * welcome again hun. Hope your doing well and good luck for when you start    
*
Jameson - * Ange good luck for your appointment with Mr L later in the month and hope your doing really well  

*Rafs -* Hi too hun. Good luck for your consultation with MR L later in the month and getting started   

*Pooks -* Hope your doing really well and underway shortly   

*Odette -* If your reading hope your well and keeping busy while waiting to start next tx

*Wannabemom07 (Caroline) -* great to meet recently and hope your well and back online soon   

*Soozalicious, Almay (katie), Mrsb2b (Sally), Lobs, Future Mummy and Angie.* Hope your all doing really well and thinking of you all while you are deciding what next. Love to hear how you are doing 

*Carrie P - * hope your doing really well and great to meet up. Hope you get your appointment soon. 

*RR-* so pleased recent scan went really well and your doing well 

  To the pregnant Hammie mummies to be *Rooth, Britgirl, Smileylogo (Emma)Midlands Lass, Helen (Mrs GG), Ants2 , RachaelJ, Macca and KellyWhitt* hope your all doing really well and would love to hear how you all getting on 
*
Betty-* hope your doing well and glad you got the nanny sorted. You cant go wrong with a kiwi  

*To everyone I've missed Happy Easter*  

*ME NEWS* - well trip home to NZ seems to have come round so quickly (2 sleeps to go) and I feel like there has been so much to arrange and get done before I go    I'm getting really excited that I'm going to see friends and family I have not see in years and get to meet my nephews. It is also a bit weird as DH and I always said we would go back when we had a baby but sadly its been over 6 years of TTC and over 8 years since I last was home that I really could not wait any longer. The trip back has also been a great silver lining after the recent cycle and as  has turned up a good distraction from that too. Only thing is DH and I have never spent this much time appart in 11 years so a holiday for him and me  
I really hope that if I don't get to log on while away that I come back to lots & lots of good news and to celebrate    Thinking of you all    *Also I will try and do an updated list before I go on Sunday. If someone wants to keep the list updated while I'm away then please pm me you email address and I will send the list so it can be posted with all the smilies etc *

*LOL Julie xx xx*


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say bye to everyone and catch you all in 3 weeks   Hope to come back to lots of good news    

Julie xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Julie-anne hope you have a lovely time, relax, have fun, and enjoy seeing your friends and family 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]     *Happy Easter to everyone *     [/move]

 to the chocolate eggs, sorry going a bit


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Easter all,

Sarah - Thinking of you today   

Lisa - Almost there thinking of you too  

Jenine - hope all is going well in your    

Hi to everyone else enjoy the rest of the bank holiday  

Luv Chris x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
Just a quick one to let you know that like Sara I also have to re-test in a week. I have very low hcg of 24... Almost there but not. Not sure what to think, I had prepared myself for bad news today as I started to spot a little last night but now I have a little hope again. Mustn't get too hopeful as I know it's a long shot. Has anyone heard of a result so low going on the to the magic BFP? 
So, onto the 3rd week of waiting.
Hope you're all well.
Lots of love
x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Sarah - oh my what a time you have been having  - you poor thing - hope you get the best possible result soon - this waiting is a killer totally!

Jenine - you too - what a week ! EBW sounds like you were a brilliant support - this site really does help when we are going through the mill ! You are so right about the drugs, looks like they should be so much bigger given how important they are to all of us..

Sorry for the lack of personals and postings - its really hard at work, and I am asleep by the time I get back home - Next scan is on Wednesday, so fingers crossed for then - feelinging deeply ill at the moment, which I hope is a good sign, although I know from experience that my body can be a real trickster....Anyway - its a curry for supper and then bed for me

Huge luck to everyone going through a cycle at the moment - Sarah and I need some newbie BFP's to go through these scans with, so sticky vibes to all of you !!

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah- sorry you have to retest...that must be so hard...obviously I have yet to go through a cycle at HH but reading others posts I reckon they havent given up on you yet....keep that PMA (positive mental attitude).  Rooting for you.

Jenine- you know how pleased I am for you hon.  Let me know if you need a night out during the 2ww!  Look after that precious cargo hon!

Darn it have to go as dp wants to work on the computer....

A minute or so left...counting the days waiting for the old witch then I can start stimming.  Off to the zoo tomorrow.  Meeting for the first time two of the ladies I have "met" via my miscarriage board and their little ones.  They havent been through the ivf rollercoaster but saw me through some very dark times. Really looking forward to going.  Should be a nice day.. Back to work on Wed and probably start injections by Sunday.  

Hope people had a good Easter.  

Good luck to anyone with big days this week.


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Sarah, sorry to hear you have to wait another week hang in there I'm sure it will all be fine. Keep positive  

I feel so upset as I think my af has come although it is brown it has been quite a lot and hasn't stopped since last night around 10.30pm.Plus for me normally that is how mine always starts off   
I really think what is the point of going tomorrow but I know I have too  

Luv Chris x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
Chris, don't worry. I was bleeding when I went for my blood test and I told the nurse that I was sure it was all over and she said that it was perfectly normal to bleed at that point. I know I didn't get the best result in the world but it wasn't a confirmed BFN. I'm sure you'll be fine, stay positive!
Sara, are you re-testing today? Good luck, I hope that the levels have soared for you.
Have fun at the zoo, EBW. Very jealous, I'm stuck in the office and really fancy a day out...
x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good afternoon,

Sarah Hun I hope you get a bfp next week     

Chris Good luck for tomorrow Hun thinking of you     

Jennie I hope all is well we will have to meet up soon     

I have just got the call from HH and I have a    

Good luck to all


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Lisa I have just texted you, well done honey x   

Will try to catch up with other personals later, busy bee at work   due to being off all last week and easter.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have tested today again and I am very pleased to say my levels have gone up to the roof- I am now at 644 !!! and I was at 33 last Tuesday.

Sarah and Chris, as you can see there is some hope. Be positive   

My 6wks scan is next Thursday 19th. I'm starting to run out of patches and pessaries but they just give them to me one pack by one pack. I hope next week they will give me enough packs to last until the end of the 12th Week (hoping I will go that far!).

I didn't bleed at all myself but the Doctor asked me if I had symptoms and if I started to bleed to call them for a quick scan. The only symptoms I have is painful breast and tummy cramps.

Sarah, Chris, good luck with your testing.

Love,

Sara


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Sara I am so happy for you, congratulations!! I had a good feeling this was going to work out for you. Enjoy your pregnancy!
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara and Lisa great news.

Chris - hang in there- this really is the hard bit huh?  Thinking of you.

Jenine- hope you arae doing ok and not going   with this 2ww malarkey.

I am back at work today but feel rubbish (either a nasty cold or nasty hayfever after my lovely - but expensive- trip to the zoo yesterday).  Have an horrendous headache...not sure if its my pmt one (in which case af is a comin and I can soon start poking myself with needles) or just do do with the cold/hayfever.

Sticky/ good luck vibes to anyone who needs them today.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Sara and Lisa - Fantastic news - so pleased for you both - Sara, it just shows that a good positive attitude can really help - hope it all goes really really smoothly for you from now on ! Sarah, I hope you get the same result.

Jenine  - hope you are not too mad !!! It does send you completely round the bend

EBW - HOpe today gets better - I am working from home today, and its such a joy...

Off to HH in an hour or so for next scan - last time round, this was the big one, when they said it was probably all over for us, so I have very mixed feelings about this one - terrified, but also really not wanting to know at all, just in case its gone wrong again. 

However, taking my lead from all of you - PMA PMA PMA

Take care all, hope it all goes well

R


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning ladies I posted this already on the Ladies in Waiting (2ww) not feeling very happy today 



Jenine said:


> Feeling really low today  woke up in a really bad mood with migraine like feelings - but not a full on headache and sickness like normal, the headache went quickly and sickness is only very mild
> 
> It has confussed the hell out of me as I normally get this when  is on her way  has anyone else had this happen, think I just need to take deep breaths and calm down - but easier said than done
> 
> ...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine- hang in their hon.  Yes these nasty AF type feelings seem par for the course for some on the 2ww.  I know where you are coming from.  It hard to keep calm in the 2ww especially with all these signs indicating...well could be indicating either way....sending you  .  Your hormones are doing weird things and this wanting to cry malarkey...not at all uncommon....I'm still sending you lots of sticky vibes and PMA.  Let me know if you need to offload.

R- hope it goes ok for you today....PMA coming your way too xxx

I do begin to wonder why oh why one stage of this process cant be simple and relaxed.  I mean even on a real rollercoaster you get calm bits dont you?


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good morning,

Jennie: hun I had the same thing about a week ago but it passed after a day and I got a BFP let me know if you would like to meet up hun I am only down the road....

EWB: hope your feeling better today 

RR: hope it all goes well for you today  

Sara: congratulations!! 

Take care Lisa xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks EBW I am feeling a bit better as the day is going on, we will have to catch up soon x (have you had any reflex lately ?)

Lisa I have sent you a PM x

Sorry did not say before Sara thats great news congrats honey  on your    

Hello to everyone else and lots of    to all who need it.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Jenine Hon - I felt exactly like that in my 2WW  - the symptoms for pg and af were identical for me

Thanks for the PMA  - it worked - I got the lovely Dr Corby ( spelling ??) who had been just brilliant last summer when it all ended, and this time, "tadpole" was still there, heart blinking away like mad. So, they have now discharged me into the big wide world - not a Hammie girl any more ...sob sob....please can I stay with you guys tho, I still need to know what is going on with all of you, and a Stoke Mandeville girl does not sound half as good. 

Thinking about the relaxing, which we are all failing to do, I found that Accupuncture in the last couple of weeks has been brilliant - its as good as having a strong drink ( which I would love to do, but am far to scared of the consequences) - I was a real sceptic, but am a convert now !!

Good luck to all of you

R


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know that I got the dreaded phone call today confirming that it was a  
We are totally devastated and can't believe it, I suppose we were so naive to think it might happen first time for us even though we done everything by the book    

DH rang the Sainsbury ward for a follow up appointment and was told that Mr Lavery's first available appointment was 18th May ..... that is a month away I think I am gonna ring back in the morning and ask for Mr Lavery to ring me as I don't want to wait that long to know why it didn't work      (do you think I am right doing this?)


Sorry for all this after you all have had such good news today!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

*Chris* - really sorry to hear your news. It is always a real body blow to get a negative. Big hugs to you and DH. I don't know whether Mr L will do formal reviews by phone although I am sure he will talk to you. From my experience he will almost certainly want to see you in person anyway if you are going to do another cycle. I remember being told that the earliest they could see you after a negative was 2 weeks as they need to get together in a meeting to discuss all the weeks cycles etc and they dont do that every day. Be warned though sometimes they just dont have any answers as to what has happened to make the cycle a negative - they didn't for me when it happened.

*RR * - congratulations! Once a Hammie always a Hammie - you havent got rid of me for instance!

*Sara* - yeh for you too. Good luck for next week's scan.

*Jenine* - I got similar symptoms to AF in my positives. All of them were slightly different though so I am at a loss as to what symptoms you are "supposed" to have! Courage for the rest of the wait.

*EBW*, *Lisa*, *everyone* - hello there!

Love 
Bettyx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah Chris, so sorry to hear your news. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to this does there, we are relying on luck most of the time and it feels so out of our control. Take care of yourself.
Jenine, I was looking at one of the votes and it seems that most people get some sort of AF pains and BFPs so don't panic. Try and relax, I've convinced myself now that it didn't work for me because I stressed about it too much.
I got my AF today, no mistaking it. I still have to wait until Monday for the 2nd test though which is a bit frustrating as I can't make a follow up appointment until I get the confirmed BFN. I'm ok, I said my goodbyes last week as I could tell it was over. Was surprised by the very low BFP and sort of knew that it couldn't last.
Lots of luck to you all
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah and Chris so sorry to hear your news. I posted a big post earlier and the site crashed  . I would say though Chris that although a month seems like an eternity in ttc terms after a negative it can sometimes be beneficial to have a few weeks out of the constant rollercoaster of hospital appointments.  Dont mean to sound harsh and I really feel for you but get yourself a huge glass of wine and a big cuddle from dh/dp.....Also agree with what betty says...sometimes there just are no answers- l waited 6w to be told they didnt have any idea why I mc.  

RR - great news.

I did personals earlier too and now i am pushing it if I want to listen to my hypno cd without falling asleep....so have to go.

Still feeling dodgy and hoping some of it may be pre af symptoms...it feels weird waiting for the old witch after all that time of hoping she didnt arrive....

Right better to or I will be dozing off through my cd.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,

Chris: so sorry to here your news hun    thinking of you

Jennie: It was lovely to meet you last night if you ever need to talk or just get out remember I'm just up the road.  

EWB: hope your better today! 

RR: great news  

Hello to everyone I have missed

Take care 

Lisa x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all.

Hope people have a good day today.

Lisa- if you are just up the road from Jenine you cant be too far from me lol.

Feeling a little brighter today. Still waiting for   but I am guessing she aint far away....!  Off to the reflexologist later hopefully this will be the session that I CAN relax.  Jenine...are you still going?


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

morning ladies,

just a quick one as at work 

What a lovely day, I felt sick when woke up and still do a bit but that could be a good sign right 

*Chris* I am so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending you a big 

*Lisa* thanks for meeting up with me last night have to do it again some time honey, and like wise if you ever need a chat you know where I am 

*EBW* I am going to reflex again on Sunday, bless her she said over the phone she's been thinking about how its going for me 

*RR & Betty* thank you, I hope your both correct and these feelings are BFP and not AF


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Like EBW I sent a message yesterday but the computer crashed!

Chris, so sorry for you hon. I'm not sure it's the best thing to try to get the appointment quicker, you mind need time to relax and think before the next one. I remember i had a similar attitude to you last year with Mr Magara and even cried because my treatment wouldn't start before 3 months and he just told me that was the wrong attitude to have with IVF treatments!

Sarah- sorry for you as well- maybe there is still some hope ? Some people are bleeding for various reasons and are still pregnant ? 

Jenine- I also had AF symptoms and felt quite down 3 to 4 days before testing.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Good morning ladies

Well i am feeling sick again, even was abit (tmi I know), lets hope its a sign and not just the medication taking its toll as never get this when  is on her way.

     to you all

Jenine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi hon.

Could well be a good sign linked to your progesterone levels.  Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

hope your correct, was tempted to get a hpt but no i should wait till Wednesday - i am just impatient


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Stay away from the evil pee stick......


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree they are evil


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

unless of course....rofl....sorry being silly.  Cant believe only 5 days to go for you hon.  Rooting for you all the way.

Saw Melanie last night who was pleased not to see me wincing every time she touched my feet....

Hope you are ok.


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

So glad reflex went better for you this time honey  

I am mostly ok.  Wish I was not at work today, may go home soon - if I can get some of this work down a bit


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Just wanted to let you know I had a appointment with Dr Lavery on 24th April at 8.30 am
I just just cancelled it as I have work commitments so if anyone needs to push for an appt get in there quick!!

Good luck to all

Ange
xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Chris and Sarah - so sorry for your news - it is so so difficult this process !! 

Jenine - stay away from the pee sticks - down that route madness lies ( or should I say even more madness !!!)

EBW - sounds like you are in a good place at the moment - what is next for you ? ( its probably on an earlier post, but I cant see it !!)

I am getting fat fat fat - loads of eating going on and almost no excersise, as I am terrified of doing something wrong or blaming myself. 3 days after my last scan, I want another one !!!! I kind of want the reassurance every day that things are OK  - I guess I will just have to learn how to be patient. 

Take care all - have a lovely weekend

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hon being at work makes the time go quicker (supposedly!)

Jameson- nice to "see" you, sorry you had to postpone your appt but lovely of you to offer your appt to someone else...

R- Know where you are coming from re the scans and being afraid to do anything...Hell knows how I will react next time round I was neurotic enough last time.....(seeI really am being positive determined to...)

I am actually sat here waiting for  so I can start my short protocol on day 2.  Going mad waiting for her to arrive...my drugs are calling me but they cant come out to play yet...lol


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girls,
Hope every1 is doing fine, havent been up to much enjoyed a long weekend away in bornemouth for easter got v.burnt the weather was soooo hot!!! Plus eaten way to much chocolate  

Work has been keeping me kinda busy and it has been nice to have a break from the hospital now dont realise how much it takes over your life!!! Im still trying to get my FSH level down and happy with the tryin naturally    .
Take it easy guys catch up soon   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Afternoon...are we all out in the sun today?

Nice to see you angie.

Well, woke up this morning and started spotting so though yeay could be stimming tomorrow.  However it stopped as soon as it started  (sometimes this happens) but an educated guess is day 2 will be Monday or Tuesday....

Could be happening soon then....

How is everyone doing today?

Anyone need any PMA their way...here it comes....!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all

a very very quick one as DH is bugging me to come and watch Dr Who!!!

Firstly congrats to the lucky BFPs, keep yourself well and relaxed.

RR-I know exactly how you feel re the scan and wanting another one. I felt (Still feel) the same way, I had my 13 week the other day and now can't wait till my 20 week one!!!! Hope you are not as Nauseous as I am!!!!

Sticky baby dust to all who need it and     to everyone

take care

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lovely week-end indeed! I am watching my grass in the garden growing and wondering whether I should cut it or ask someone to do it for me (DH not being here). I have taking the decision not to take any risk and try to find a gardener to do it for me- not that easy to find someone! I might just leave it but it will be a jungle soon...

Emma, how do you do to add the drawing at the bottom of your message with the number of wks pregancy?

Well done on your pregancy to you and RR.
I can't wait either for my first scan on thursday!

Sara.


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Sara13 - go to www.lilypie.com and you can set it up there. You need to add it into the info bit of your profile. There is also another on but I can't remember the web address. Good luck with the scan -I can remember the waiting for the first one but it is worth it!!!
Smiley


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello all

Sorry not to have posted for ages, but have been busy holidaying.

Congratulations to the BFPs.

Smiley - I know what you mean about the nausea, and am taking it as a positive sign that all is well.  however, I've not been able to eat any easter eggs yet as they really don't appeal.  Really odd for someone who is usually eaten them all by now!  

I had a bit of a dramatic week, but all ok now. Last Sunday I started with a brown discharge, and despite searching the net in the  hope that it might be ok, all the advice was to get it checked.  As I was on Holiday I ended up at A&E at Derby, followed 2 days later by a scan.  I'm really pleased to say that all is well, but was very scared for a few days. 

Off to enjoy the lovely sunshine before going back to work tomorrow

Rooth x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Emma. I have added the link on my profile information at the bottom but nothing shows up. Do you know exactly where to add it on my profile information?


Sara.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sara you need the pseudo html/BB code tags - so the bit you add to your profile should look like this at the beginning (you need to put square brackets where I have put " as if I put them you cant see it on the screen) "url=http://lilypie.com][img  and this at the end /img][/url" .
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all

Well still nothing happening here.

Have been brown spotting on and off since Saturday.  Getting very annoying.  This is just acting to remind me as it is exactly what I went through while I was pg.  So you can guess how my mind is working  I just wish she would show up properly so I can get started.

Have tried all the tricks in the book to get her started off.....to no avail.... 

Rooth sorry you had to go through that.  Dont read anything into my experience and compare it to yours.  I heard so many stories of it occurring and everything being fine (I even saw a heartbeat a week and a half after one incident).

Spent the weekend pottering in the garden and have paid for it.  Think the hayfever is really kicking in now...

Oh well loads to do workwise.

Have a good day all and please send AF vibes this way!  (unusual request I know)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok advice needed please lol

I am due to start the antagonist protocol.  Just waiting for the old witch to kick in.

TMI alert: was spotting from sat on and off.  Today have had a little bleeding (not enough to fill anything though)....but has now stopped again (kinda).  I know day 1 is from full flow before 12....so I guess I havent hit day 1 unless it really kicks off in the next 20 mins?  Bit confused really.


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi

I might be a bit late with this as it's after 12.......

but on my first cycle AF didn't get going properly until 1pm, at which point I rang HH and asked what to do. They said so long as before 1pm it was still ok to count as day 1. 

this time I had days of brown spotting etc before it finally started.  It's the only time I ever wish AF would get a move on.

Not sure if that helps really, but if AF is in 'full flow' as it were and it's between 12 and 1 I'd give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

It is totally annoying.....!  Scared that the few days of spotting means I will be too late.  Know what i mean!!! And no she aint here properly yet.


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

EBW i have sent you a PM.

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hang in there hon.  sorry you are feeling so bad..this is the hardest part of waiting huh.  Thinking of you xxx

Ok I need to ring HH I guess and find out as it seems to have kicked off (probably) at 12.30......ok I didnt bring the number with me....as I thought the earliest I would be ringing was tomorrow...help!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

0845 811 6644


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks hon blimey cant believe I am going loopy already...!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL

Nurse said day 1 is tomorrow then after discussion on length of my cycle that day 1 is today.....

So am waiting for the call back on the scan......

OMG here we go again!

Jenine - tried to phone you to see how you are feeling...Maybe you are in the garden or just asleep....Big hugs xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello! 

I've been lurking for a while, and was on this thread when I first joined FF. I have been waiting for my first IVF cycle to begin.

Today I got my af... so I have my day 2 bloods tomorrow. I'm on the long protocol.... and nervous!

I am totally confused on the single vs two egg transfer thing. Do any of you know what HH are advising  (I'm 37) and have any of you had blastocyst stage or does HH tend to get 'em back in asap?

Thanks and looking forwards to getting to know you. 

Olly    (onedayihope)


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Betty. It works !


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
I'm going slowly mad and could really use some advice. If anyone has heard of anyone going through anything similar please let me know. I had my 'almost' BFP of 24 last Monday then bled really heavily from Tues pm to Fri. Had to drag myself to HH for another test today convinced it would be back to zero. It has in fact shot up to 969... I told Dr Carby that I had been bleeding and she got me straight in for a scan (luckily I just work around the corner from HH at the BBC). Really thin womb lining and no sign of anything in there, also no pain or indication of ectopic. They're stumped and have told me to go back for another scan and blood test on Weds. Anyone come across anything like this? I've no idea what's going on in there. Very very little chance that anything could have survived but where is the hcg coming from? Really scared that it's ectopic.

EBW - hoping AF has well and truly arrived for you by now
Olly - welcome and good luck!

Sarah
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Olly and welcome.  This is my first IVF(ICSI) at HH.....although I have had cycles at another hospital.  My understanding is that they do 2 day transfers generally but will go to 3 if its a weekend.  As for the 2 vs 1 embie situation: That isnt coming in yet I dont think and it will still be the consultants decision if 2 is a better bet.. I think the age thing may come into it.  Not that we are ancient at 37 but that should stand in your favour for a 2 embie transfer I reckon.  Not sure of your history (and I cant see it now I am typing) but I think it would depend upon various factors including reason for infertility, quality of eggs (and therefore embies). This is all from what I have read.....havent heard anything different recently.... Good luck with your cycle.  I start my stims tomorrow.  Just had a panic that I might forget....LOL!!!

Sarah, cant help you with any advice im afraid having never had my bloods tested when I was pg.....Sending you good vibes and hoping that the confusion stops soon.  xxx

Hope everyone else is ok.....its quiet on here I guess not many of us are cycling atm


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

well i think it may be a   for me and DP as I have had some spotting when wipe (sorry tmi), also bad lower back pain.  Also had migraine like headache earlier and felt sick all day   

If I do start bleeding tomorrow will HH ask me to come a day early or will I have to wait till Wednesday, does anyone know ?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Jenine

Have sent you a pm.

Hang in there, I know its hard.  Could be late implantation, old blood, anything hon.  CRAP I know that you can get AF symptoms in the 2ww whatever the outcome.  I felt terribly sick headachey and dizzy 2d before my bfp.

Sending you some more                                

I dont think (based on what I have read here) that they will call you in early.....also have read of various people spotting and going on to BFP.  Im in later if you need a chat.

As for me...started Gonal F today.  Oh the memories came flooding back.  I hate those pens.....Yep have 3 pens (each containing 3 doses of 300) so guess I am on the same timing as you were.  Does that mean (all being well) EC on Fri 27 do you think?

Who else is cycling and where are you on this.....Hm need to check back I think.....!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

EBW sent you a PM.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thx hon hang in there    . Right am going to check the bubble situation...We all need to be ending in a 7, I believe....


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening all,

Jenine hang in there    thinking of you  

EBW glad all has started with you sending you lots of    

Welcome Olly   

Sarah sending you lots of positive vibes I'm sure all will be fine   

A big thankyou to everyone for all your advice and mails I really feel much better now that I have come to terms with my bfn..... looking forward to hopefully trying again in July/Augest  

Have a good evening everyone,

Luv Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine- with you all the way hon......     

Sarah good luck today  also     

Hi Chris nice to "see" you it is very quiet on here.  Guess its a slow time for cyclers at HH.

Rafs are you there, any news with you.  If I remember rightly you should have had/have an appt soon?

Where is everyone else.

BTW thanks whoever bubbled me up to end in a 7....my hints are pretty transparent eh....?


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

EBW You are welcome  

Is anyone else due to start d/r in April? I'm wondering if HH is quiet because some councils have cut the NHS funding... but then there should still be private patients  .

Maybe the staff are all on holiday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Blimey theyd better not be on holiday..I need them even if they havent got anyone else atm!!!! Mind you maybe thats why I had a choice of anytime for my scan on Monday....maybe Im the only one....WAH!  

Not sure if Rafs is due to start in April havent heard from her for a bit.  Surely SOMEONE else is out there.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh just realised I start on 6th May rather than April.   looks like the IVF madness is already kicking in.

EBW - so how are things progressing for you?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi again one day....yep the IVF madness can kick in early cant it...lol

So far I have taken 2 injections so no real symptoms yet....rofl.  Due to start the antagonist, orgalutran from Saturday and go for my scan Monday morning.....Talking to Jenine it seems (all being well PLEASE) that EC would be aiming for 27 April.

To be honest I am surprisingly calm. Maybe its the nightly listening to the IVF hypnotherapy cd coupled with the weekly reflexology sessions....


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Had more bleeding today, so think the blood test will show a   but I think I am prepared to deal with it now, seeing as the spotting started day before yesterday.  

Next thing for me to do will be plan a holiday somewhere hot  that will help to take my mind off it, I hope anyway.  It will take a while to save up again  , and as for my 1 free go on the NHS well the list time is getting longer, I was told the other day it's about 4 years now so that will not be till the year dot......      

Well I have something else taking my mind of waiting for the dreaded phone call, as there is a racing pigeon in our garden that is to tired to fly.  So I looked up the racing pigion web site, gave them a call telling them the numbers from the tags on the bird feet and they gave us the owners phone number, so waiting for him to call back.  In the mean time I am keeping an eye on the bird so that no cats come bothering him/her as it is resting in our garden with a bowl of water and a bowl of bird seed.  Every time it tries to fly it does a belly flop poor thing, so a few hours resting in our garden will hopefully help, bless


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine hon still here rooting for you, its not over til its over xxxxx big hugs


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a quick question for you girls. I'm looking to do IVF in London, and Hammersmith would be the closest for us.  How do you rate your treatment there? We would be paying privately, so any idea of total cost to compare with others would be appreciated.
thanks
Cat


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Cat - Well I am just about to start - so will be able to tell you in about 2 months!
Hope some of the others can be more helpful!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

well had my phone call at 11.57am   for me and DP


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Big hugs Jenine.  I really am so very sorry. Me and all my friends here were rooting for you so much.....

Here anytime you want to chat. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Cat and welcome

I am just starting my treatment at HH so cant say for sure though have been impressed so far and was recommended Mr T by someone else who deals with infertility at another hospital.  They are very well respected I think and if there was any doubt I am sure Robert Winston would take his name off the paperwork....

I am also reading they have the highest level of staff to patients in the UK or something.

Let us know if you decide to become a "hammie." xxx

As for cost it is comparing favourably to my previous hospital and they give you details of where to get the best value for your drugs.  Im an icsi girl on the antagonist (short protocol) and the cycle itself is costing me about 3,300 plus just under 900 for the meds.


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Jenine  - so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All

Long time no post..................

Have been keeping my head down a bit for a couple of reasons...

1) We have just moved house so complete chaos and no internet connection at home (am at work now!)

2) Little to report really...

Anyway, today is day 10 of my Antagonist cycle, 3rd IVF cycle but 1st of ICSI. Injections have gone well thus far as my mind has been on so many other things but unfortunately not great news this morning following my 1st scan as only have managed to produce 2 follicles! Although we have "unexplained infertility" this is where my problem lies, there is definitely a pattern forming and for some ungodly reason my stubborn ovaries do not respond at all well to stimms. 1st round = 3 folls / 2nd round = 5 and this one = 2.   
Really gutted as our chances are "so limited" to begin with and there is no reason for it but we shall see. 

A few weeks ago I went for further investigations with Mr ******* in Harley St. at the recommendation of Daniel Ellliott ( acupuncturist) and although massively expensive I am so glad we did it. He ticked all the blood related boxes after numerous blood tests and although we are still not sure "why" we know "what it is not" - if that makes sense?! He has narrowed the problem down to stimms (as we saw today) and me and DH have decided that if this one doesn't work we are going to try elsewhere, ie try another clinic. HH is fab but I think it a good plan to come at things from 'a different angle' perhaps. We shall see.....

The one thing this morning did show is how good my acupuncture has been as the lining of my uterus is "fabulous!!!" We shall just have to wait and see if we have anything to put in it. EC Friday, transfer on Monday and X factor audition on Tuesday...hahahahahaha - never rains but it pours.

Love to you all and    

Loubeedood

xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Loubedood - sounds like you have a lot on your plate - aren't you supposed to chill while going through all this??!
I have my fiirst appointment with Daniel Elliot tomorrow - hope it is OK. I have been seeing another proactitioner but she is not experienced in IVF.

Can any of you help me with couple of questions...

We are thinking of not using protection on the unlikely possibility it may happen this final cycle pre stims - did any of you do this as the HH hosp paperwork says we should use protection (are we very naughty?)

Also  - apart from lots of water, have any of you had any advise to take any supplements / protein drinks etc? The nurse I asked just said water was the only important thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Jenine so sorry to you and DP take care of each other  

Loubeedood keep strong I'm sure things will work out just fine   

onedayihope I was told the other day that to drink a pint of milk a day which I never did but think I would do this next time. I just made sure I had a good balanced diet with 2 litres of water a day and I also take my pregnacare supplement. I am quite new to this and am learning new things all the time so other people on here would proberly have better advice for you!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*Jenine * - very sorry to see your news. It is such a body blow to have a negative. Hope you have a good holiday when you take it. Did the pigeon get home OK?

*onedayihope * - In my last cycle for DS I did lots of water (at least 2 litres - still not too cold), only one coffee a day, no chocolate etc, lots of protein during stims, multi-vit, vital-dha from Zita West, acupuncture, brazil nuts during stims, lots of seeds etc, big knickers at all times to keep the tummy warm, hot water bottles when downregging. In my very first cycle when I got DD I did absolutely none of the above and just carried on as normal.

*Loubedoob * - glad you have no immune issues. Hope they can deal with the stimms stuff.

*Cat* - I am a total cheerleader for HH. They are significantly cheaper than most private clinics and profits go to research and not to the docs which I like. They are a more conservative clinic than some and tell you when rthety think you should stop if you are unsuccessful rather than keep taking your money. They dont have the flash facilities and private rooms of a private clinic and can seem a bit production line but you have lots of doctor involvement - no nurses doing scans for instance. They will always answer question but wont deluge you with numbers and science if you dont want. One of Mr T or Mr L was in Tatlers best 50 docs list last year if that is any help!

*EBW * - how is it going?

Hello everyone else too
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all

Jenine hope you are doing ok hon, been thinking about you.

Chris and Loubeedood nice to see you!

Oneday - at my last clinic (and when I got my bfp) I was told to drink a pint of milk a day during the 2ww.  This time, after careful thought and various input, being a vegetarian I am taking whey to go protein shakes (2 a day) as I am thinking there may be some link to my lack of good protein and the results of my previous cycles....I dont get many eggs and the quality isnt that fantastic either.  Although I did get pregnant last time I also have got it in my head that protein deficiency may have had something to do with my mc.  I am also ensuring intake of 2l liquid a day, have knocked out caffiene (and obviously alcohol) and am eating as healthily as I can any way.  I am probably going WAY overboard on certain things.  Someone told me to aviod aspartame and some other preservative/sweetener in local drinks (including squash).  So I am generally drinking water and decaf tea but also juice.  Taking pregnacare as a multi vit....someone told me the other day this was better than sanatogen...anyone heard this?

Loubeedood....hoping all goes well for you.  Its hard when the follies wont play ball....I got 6 the first time (no transfer though) none the second as it was cancelled for failure to downreg and 5 last time.  My last clinic only went ahead when you had 5....  I have heard HH go ahead with 3 or even less...is that right?  Really hoping for follie growth for you...happened to me last minute last time...I only had 3 on the friday and by the monday had 5.  Take it easy, relax, get waited on, save all that energy for follie growth....!!!  Looks like you are a week ahead of me then.....

Betty...interesting info on HH thanks.  I changed TO HH by recommendation and am pleased so far although this antagonist protocol seems like a lonely road this first week....lol.

As for me.....day 3 of injections today.....May be imagining it but feeling a tingling with the latest one...and it actually hurt this time... Getting funny minor pains in the right area though this may of course be AF....Was wondering though....have had a terrible sore throat for over a week now....not all the time.  I think its hayfever related.  Dont want to take ANYTHING at all, has anyone any suggestions for something safe?  If I read any meds with "dont take if pregnant" on them then I wont touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi evryone,

Had my 6wks scan this morning and I was very disappointed and been crying a lot since the scan. The doctor could see one sac but with nothing inside !! An empty sac. She told me it is far too small for 6wks and was wondering whether another blood test would be required. She went to get advise from the consultant who just said to wait for another scan next week!

I didn't feel like going back to work this afternoon so I am back at home on my own, crying. It seems to me it's even worse that my previous pregancy where I also had something "small" at 7 wks but there was something we could see although it all ended in a miscarriage at 10wks. That's why I'm so scared to have the same thing happening again  

Sorry for my bad mood. I went to HH with some hope this morning that even it could be twins but here you go, one empty sac, I guess that's life. I'll wait and see next week with much less hope than I had this morning.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

O Sara I am so very sorry to hear this.  The fact that they are waiting to scan you again although hard for you would suggest they havent given up yet.

I really feel for you, having found out I had a mmc at 9.5w (even the dr was expecting an ok scan for me expecially as we had seen a hb 2w earlier) I have an inkling of how you must be feeling.

I am sure there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but try and hang in there and know that we are rooting for you     

It really is time to see some good news on here again..... hoping it all turns round for you x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks EBW1969 for your feedback, I'm starting to think they have scanned me too early and maybe things could change in the good way next week.

You are right I should try to keep positive    until the final verdict.

Hoever, this is going to be the longest week of my life!

Love,

Sara.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Sara so sorry to hear your news but it is isn't over so try and remain positive - far stranger things have happened so you never know.

Much love and as much     as I can muster

Lx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sara * - if I remember correctly you had a lowish beta when you tested. That could mean you had a late implanter and in fact you are not 6 weeks at all but 5 weeks and some days in which case you wouldnt expect to see a heartbeat. Often at 6 weeks you cant see much so hopefully by next week things will be looking up. Hang in there.
Bettyx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks very much Ladies. I'm starting to retrieve some hope thanks to your positive thoughts  

I have been reading also stories in another website of misdiagnosed miscarriages (identified too early). Quite reassuring to see I'm not the only one on this case. Also, apparently it is best to not go for D&C (even if the Dr suggests it) before 10wks as things can change a lot...

If anyone is interested that's the website:

http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/

/links


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Sara sorry to hear your news a week will feel like a life time but hang in there we are all rooting for you    .

Hello to everyone   

Luv Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

4th injection today...on to antagonist tomorrow.

Sara- worried me about your comment on the D&C (ERPC).  I had my ERPC at just over 9.5w.  However we had seen the heartbeat at 7.5w and it was no longer there at 9.5.  We couldnt see it and neither could the 3 doctors that looked at the 2 separate scans.  I havent seen the website you are talking about and dont plan to given my own circumstances.  I know that when I went home after the first scan at 9.5 when questions were starting to be raised I kept looking for hope everywhere but at the end of the day it was more trying to come to terms with it..  My understanding is that if they follow the correct procedures for diagnosis of mmc then likelihood of error must be extremely small. They have to have 2 doctors in the uk to confirm a mmc and they need to look at the screen carefully for 30 seconds.  With mine I had one doctor for that first scan who sent me again for another the next day.  This time there were 2 and they looked I think for at least a minute..they were desperate also that the result wouldnt be what it was. I am sure your comments regarding not having this op before 10.5 would not be so relevant for people in my situation who have seen the heartbeat and then, despite all efforts to do so, cant see it any more and the baby is no longer the size it should be (having been so 2w earlier).

That said, I think Betty M makes a lot of sense in your case.  Rooting for you. I encouraged my friend, a non ivf person who mc the same time as me and was trying to book at 6w scan to wait another week as thats really when you should be able to see more.  I am surprised if HH do it at 6 as often the hb is not visable that early..Waiting another week generally would probably put more minds at rest.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry to have worried you EBW1969. I feel bad now to have talked about this website. Every case is different and probably the examples they are describing in this website are really exceptional (very low probability).
As you've said they followed the procedure in your case with 2 doctors checking and they've left a laps of time in between checks.

When I miscarried at 10wks, I was also checked by 2 doctors but they took the decision straight away on the same day. It was easy to take the decision as I started bleeding on that day thus my visit to them and the embryon hadn't grown at all from 8wks to 10wks.

Sorry again.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont worry hon sorry feeling a bit vulnerable at the moment...reckon its the hormones sending me 

I just wanted to clarify the position they take.  I can understand kind of what you are saying sorry if I sounded a bit   wit you didnt mean to.

Sending you some bubbles as an apology...dont worry you will still end in a 7

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi people

Quick question.  I am due for my scan on Monday. Is it right they dont tell you there and then the scan results but I have to wait for them to ring me later?  Surely they can see how many follies there are and their size...?  Also what will happen if they arent running to plan...will they give me a presc. for more gonal f to extend a couple of days or what?  See, I was calm and now...the stress monster is appearing...actually not too bad I think I am just a little tired!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi EBW - they will be able to tell you no and size of follicles etc and they will but they wait for the blood results before deciding what you should do next which is why you need to call. And yes they wiull give you extra prescription if you need it - better tell them you are running out at the scan so you can get it there and then rather than trying to find a doc late in the day post the phone call.
Hope this helps return you to your calm state!
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks betty...yes I was going a bit on the looooooooooooooopy side there


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning everyone, 

I haven't been on in a long time. I've just had a quick read on what has been happening around here. 
Jenine - so sorry to hear about your news.  

EBW - good luck with stims.    

Sara13 - good luck and still hoping for positive results. 

As for me, I have my co-ordination appointment on Monday and I am scheduled to start long protocol next Saturday (28th April).  We met with Mr. L yesterday and everything was ok but he was very concerned with my irregular lining.  I have a very irregular lining due to multiple fibroids, several surgeries & adhesions.  Needless to say, he thinks implantation would be the biggest challenge but they will monitor my lining very closely and hope it improves a lot more before ET. 

I know waiting for another cycle wouldn't change much as I have been waiting for a 'better lining' for over 2 years, and when I met with my specialist a couple of weeks ago he told me that it would be best to just start asap and that my lining will never be perfect and we just have to try and work with what we have.  Having said that, my latest scan from last week was a lot better compared to the scan I've had 3 weeks ago and I'm positive that acupuncture has played a big role in making it better.  I'm feeling very positive that acupuncture will continue to assist in the improvement of my lining and I plan to continue with acu.  

So.. there you go.... 

DH & I are very hopeful and we are prepared for this rollercoaster ride and I'm now anxious to start my first injection!  

Will be checking the 'where to find cheap drugs' page.... I will get my script on Monday but if you girls have any suggestions on where to get the drugs from, please let me know. 

Hope you all have a good weekand and love to all. 

   

R xxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Sara, I'm sorry to hear your scan was so disappointing. I hope it all looks ok next week. I agree with EBW that you have to be a little careful with sites like the one you mention. Having browsed it a bit, it seems most of the cases were not properly diagnosed. The protocol the hammersmith follows is not just as EBW describes with 2 doctors required, etc., but also if the heartbeat has not yet been seen they will not let you have an ERPC straight away, you have to return for a confirmatory scan. This is because in Bristol a few years ago a woman had no heartbeat at her 7w scan. When she returned at 8w there was a heartbeat. This also happened in her second pregnancy. It is vanishingly unlikely but it means that in clinical practice in the UK they must do 2 scans a week apart to diagnose a miscarriage. So don't worry, you are in good hands and they will not leap to any conclusions.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Had my scan this morning, day 7 of stims.  Have 3 follies one 16 one 13 and an 8.....
Hmmm
There are some small ones lurking.  
Really hoping we get some growth over the next couple of days, I did get some late growers last time but I am still very scared....
Do you think keeping up the protein and liquids will help?  Follie growing advice required....    though I understand we dont want them too big either.

I go back on Wednesday.

Cheers


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

what has happened to the weather?? It has been lovely but today is overcast and raining!!!

EBW- with regard to your question regarding certain medications and your hayfever (?? is that right??). I also get hayfever and was told by HH that Beconase is fine to take in pregnancy. Thank god for that as I get bad hayfever in summer (in fact it has already started this year!).

Onedayihope - in answer to your question re the protection issue. Me and my DH didn't use protection and it delayed our cycle for another month (in fact by 2 months as the second month would have put our ec and et over xmas when they were closed). They have to be totally sure that there is absolutely no way you could be pg and though we knew that that was very unlikely when we admitted we hadn't used protection they delayed us!!!!!!! So be careful, or don't tell them.

Positive thoughts to all cycling or due to start. Big hugs to all who have had disappointments recently.    

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Cant believe I am this "antsy" waiting for the blood test results!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok I rang them. I have to stick with the meds at the same dose.  They were hoping for at least one more follie.

Hoping that the fact that they are getting me to carry on taking drugs that they are not giving up on me yet.  

Need all the good     going today.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I see its a bit like the Marie Celeste on here today and I am posting like a madwoman.

Just wondering if anyone has gone ahead and transferred successfully only having 2 follies? or heard of anyone who has? I am looking for success stories here......I am hoping number three steps up to the mark though.

What was hh's reaction if you wanted to do this...did they recommend it for anyone?
I really am going loopy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey EBW I'm here rooting for you!  I'm sure I have seen success stories with very few follies and definitely ones with just one egg.  From what people have said on this board HH will let you go to EC with a couple of follies. Sending lots of good wish vibes and a few more bubbles.
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Betty hon you have made me cry...!! (happy emotional rather than upsetting me) I really appreciate you posting coz I was feeling a bit  ok I am still a bit .  We clutch at anything to make us feel better....

They wouldnt have me carrying on the meds unless they thought there was a chance of EC would they. 

Ive checked my previous cycle figures and although the numbers are smaller one of my follies last time went from a 9 to an 18 in 3 days.  Its a big ask for me to get this one at 8 to get to 17 in 2 though huh?!  Good news is the main 2 are bigger this time round at this point so thats improved quality isnt it? Also last time some went up from "not in the running" to be harvested...but there was 3d between not the 2 I have now....

DP and I have had a chat and he says we should push for EC even if we only have 2.....seems my eggs are getting less and less....

Well I have salad Including spinach and healthy eating pizza with fruit juice for dinner tonight.  And a warm hot water bottle.  Tomorrow I have arranged to work from home so I can proof read in an horizontal position...any more suggestions to help them follies grow are welcome!!!


Thanks for the bubbles I like bubbles.  I have been told its best they end in 7 and think I noticed yours didnt so have some back.

Thanks again you really are a STAR!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi EBW - just checking in after being away for a while - sorry I haven't been around to offer you support.  This must be a tense time - I know how much it means to have people responding to your posts and wishing you well, so please hang in there and know that I'm thinking of you.  I also think I've heard the stories of people who've gone to EC with one or two follicles.  You're still very much in the game!!  Your plan to clutch a hot water bottle and take things very very easy sounds like a good one.  If today is day 7 of stims there is still time for follicles to grow, and lots can happen between now and EC day.  I hope you can keep on thinking positive.

Sara, I'm sorry your scan didn't go as you'd hoped - I hope things are different next week.

loubeedood, it sounds as though you have a lot going on!!  Did you have your transfer today?  I hope so, and I hope it all went smoothly.

Jenine, Chris and Sarah, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Seems like it's been a tough couple of weeks on the HH thread.  I hope you've all been able to indulge in wine or chocolate or whatever will help get you through these dark days.  Most importantly I hope you're getting hugs and cuddles from partners & the people closest to you.

Rafs, I'm so glad you've finally got a start date, and it's Real Soon Now!!  Really hoping for the best for you, honey.  I agree that acupuncture is a good bet for improving your endometrial lining.  I guess you've probably got your drugs by now, but in case it helps, I got mine from Fazeley pharmacy, who were very helpful and efficient.  I think the drug prices at HH pharmacy aren't bad, though.  (Of course 'not bad' is relative, the price of Puregon is shocking everywhere   )

Take care, everyone
Carrie


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi EBW - hang in there and really rooting for you.  Sending you     

CarrieP - I'm really excited and nervous at the same time.  I start this saturday and I have ordered my drugs from Homecare. I've checked with fazeley but they were slightly more expensive + delivery charges.  How are you?  Hope you are well. 

Hello to everyone else.  

back to work. 

Love to all, 
rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Carrie nice to see you

Funny I have been posting away like a loon on the Marie Celeste here LOL.  Betty saved me from insanity last night.

So now who's turn is it to help with the   that now is my brain...

OK todays question- abstinance before EC....

Literature I have read indicates for his sample to be optimum...abstinance needs to be from 3-5d before  he is needed..HH just says at least 3d....

OK so (best case scenario) is Friday for EC....last (ehem) was Sunday.  So do we need to get down to things again tonight or is that too late....Last Sunday - I think thats 5d?  So that fits and its best not to?

LOL

Help!

Also having fun working out whether dp should stop taking HIS hayfever stuff.  "Research" seems to suggest this is a good idea!!!

Have a good day all. I must get lying down with that Warm water bottle....cant believe I havent done that yet today....

Rafs you posted while I was typing...Hi to you.  I remember I think Jenine rang round on the puregon and came up with homecare as best....


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thought i pop in and say hi, hope everyone is ok??
I often come on to read the recent posts see how everyone is doing.
Im fine just the usual work,work and more work, still nothing exciting with me just enjoying the break from hospital still, and just waiting to try a conceive naturally (still cant afford the IVF private) and the whole idea of looking in2 ED is still haunting me, still a little Erie with the whole situation, so me a DP are fine with taking time out and just enjoying each others company and just being relax about the whole situation.
Sending POSTIVE thoughts to you all guys.......Thinking off you all             
Chat soon Love Angie xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Angie nice to see you, I just replied to you on the Middx thread. Sorry feeling a little edgy tonight for some reason....


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All

Good to catch up on everyone's news...

EBW - re: your query about abstinence... like most things I think it is different for different people. Over time (& various IUI's & IVF's) DH and I have discovered that for us, his   do improve with approx 5 days to build up. I am certain it differs for everyone but that is what we have found so that is the what we work towards. We worked to that theory again in our most recent cycle - this time to gain a 100% fertilisation rate. Also, I so feel your pain re: poor response & only producing minimal follicles. Despite an increased dose on each IVF (just finished #3) our egg nos. stayed really low. Frustratingly there really seems to be no answer in my case but I have only learnt that by visiting Mr ******* (Consultant on Harley St.) for a whole load of related tests which HH don't do. He thought I either had PCOS or pre-PCOS signs or could have a very high FSH reading (again not true) so with both those boxes ticked the only conclusion reached is that in some cases ovaries are stubborn and just don't want to play ball - mine included, another annoying fact of IVF life!

CarrieP - nice to hear from you again, hope you are well?

As for me, well after a very disappointing scan last Wed when only 2 follies were found, we proceeeded with EC on Friday and it went very well - they even managed to find 1 more follie from somewhere so we ended up with a slightly improved 3. An anxious weekend wondering how they were doing followed and we returned for ET yesterday to find out all had fertilised, the best 2 being 6 cell & 7 cell so they were the ones put back. Let the 2ww begin.......
Feeling quite good right now but as we all know only time will tell. The only point worth making I think (take note EBW) with a very poor 2 follies last week I now have 2 pretty good ones on board. They are not joking when they say it is a rollercoaster!!!!

Hope everyone else is well, lots of love &     to you all.

Lx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

It's been a while since last on board Dec 06.

I'm due to start short protocol next month (2nd IVF).

Can anyone recommend an acupunturist that they are seeing?

I hope that all you ladies are keeping well.

Odette x

ps Thanks Minxy for remebering me in your updates


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Loubeedood thank you so very much for your informative post.  I am just signing off for today (taxi coming at 6.15 again for the next trip to HH tomorrow).  Just what I needed.  Congrats on your transfer and good luck in the 2ww..hoping to be a week behind you...!!!

HH board really is the place to be!!!!

Odette - nice to "meet" you.  Cant help you on the Accupuncture front but I know a lot on here see Daniel Elliott...

catch you all tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well the 2 main follies have grown "a little" but thats it.  The third one has stayed put at 8mm it seems.
I have been given one more Gonal F pen (900iu) and 2 more orgalutran.  I go back on Friday (day 11 of stims) for another scan.  Wait for blood test/ dosage information later on.  Best case scenario is that we MIGHT get 2 eggs. The doctor (not sure of his name...maybe Emile acc to the woman who did my bloods) muttered something about my age and "next time we might not even get this many".

I feel like total ****.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, just catching up with the latest.

EBW, sending you lots of    . And good luck for your next scan.

I am writing from work now so sorry will be short ladies.Thank you to your nice support.

This morning I have started not to have breast pain anymore and I got some saml brown discharge. Still hoping a good news from the scan tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara- still rooting for you.         

This is just so unfair on all of us.

Hell we need some   news on here.....!!!  HH what is going on?!!!!
...more     stuff needed.

OK I am going to ask....Has anyone been on antagonist with very few follicles (lets say 2!) and been extended to 11 days of stims or beyond and got a bfp/pgy/baby...


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello,

I've not been around for a while, been in limbo waiting for tx, but have been lurking and reading posts. I've started tx no.3, Antagonist protocol and am on day 2 of stimms. I have my scan next wednesday which will be day 9. I thought this sounded a little late as most ladies seem to have them on d7   I spose they know what they're doing! 

For those who are having tx at the moment, EBW1969, Loubeedood, wishing you all the luck in the world     

Love Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi pooks

I am sure they do too...doesnt stop us asking though does it.  I have heard a lot go on day 9 of stims.  I was on day 9 today and they are still keeping me on another 2d of stims.  You could go to EC on day 11 depending on your results.  Good luck xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

EBW, I'm sorry the doctor's comments left you feeling down.  I don't have experience of your situation, but I will bet that there are some success stories out there from people who've been in a very similar position to you.    Hang in there and I'm here wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Carrie

Good luck for EC!!! rooting for you



The hospital have just rung and said that the prognosis is poor.  We discussed for a while and they did indicate that this would effectively be my last chance as we would have to go with DE if i went through this again.  DP is against this idea.  She ended up indicating that as this was my last chance then she thought the right thing to do was to go ahead with it as of course it might just work.  She said we would look for EC on Monday providing the follies are the right size......

I feel worse having it confirmed that this is my final shot.  But being my final shot surely I have to take it.

How can I go from being pregnant one cycle to no hope for the future by the next?

The follies are now 17 and 15......
DP agrees we should give these at least a shot at it....

I wish it was all over and I knew for sure.


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

EBW what a rotten time you are having. I didn't go through the same thing, but on my three fresh cycles I stimmed for 15 or 16 days each time, and got pregnant twice. Subsequent miscarriage, but there you go, the embryos seemed to be good enough to get over the first hump at least, and I know that the later miscarriage was of an embryo which was genetically normal (a boy) so it wasn't that my eggs are all messed up, either.

Hang in there, going through with it seems sensible at this point. I'm just really sorry that it's been so hard.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

I have jots come back from A&E. I started bleeding around midday and decided to leave work and go to A&E. They have been really useless! I have been there for around 3 hours and nothing out of it. They took 3 blood samples, urine sample and asked me to wait. Once I could see a Doctor he told me that he couldn't do a scan as scans are done only in the mornings!! So he did a palping diagnosis which for  him looked fine and when I asked what does my blood test say, he couldn't get the results. I was informed at the end that they have lost my samples...Absolutely ridiculous.

I am now back home and waiting for my scan with HH tomorrow. Bleeding has stopped now but I still have some brown discharge (very small ones). Anyone did have bleeding and/or brown discharge at around 7 weeks?

Love,

Sara


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks britgrrl

its just so    

Sara- I had bleeding (mostly brown and little amounts) at 6w 8w and 9w.  Although I did miscarry they didnt think this was connected and I have heard a lot of stories of people bleeding at this time and going on to full term.  Where did you go to A&E?  When I had pain at 5w I went straight to the EPU at UCH.  They did a scan there and then. (so I knew before the official clinic scan.....). Still rooting for you xxx

Can someone please explain why the most "natural thing in the world" is so fraught with hassle, stress and upset please....How can these chain smoking, alcoholic drug taking 15 year olds get pregnant and carry to term without blinking...

.....sorry ranting....


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

EBW1969- I feel like you sometimes and ask myself the same questions...C'est la vie! as we say in French.

For the A&E, I went to Lister in Stevenage in Hertfordshire. Not sure if you know.

I am still having some hope for tomorrow. something is happening in my body, my tummy is increasing and I have got problems to get in my trousers (but maybe it's just food?).

These last 2 days I had some small abdonimal pain- and the spotting but don't know what it means. HH seems to have ruled out ectopic at last scan- will see tomorrow.

love,

Sara


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara I will be rooting for you tomorrow more than you know.

HH must be due some good results soon

.....hoping its us!!!!

Sending you more bubbles...yes you will still end in a 7...!!!!


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

and you have every right EBW!!!

The only advice I can give is this...........................

Firstly, Daniel (acupuncturist-who I think is the biz) and I had a long chat when I found out I only had 2 follies this time (before EC when we actually got 3) and he said he is treating a lady at the moment who only had 1 and she is now coming up to 20 weeks PG so remain positive at all times is the moral of this story. I know how hard it is, I think I am what is classed as a "poor responder" but you never know!!!!! Everyone has got a story or knows of someone who was told, this is it, your last chance, etc and then ta-dah!!!

Re: this being your last chance, you could always look at other places perhaps?? Just because 1 person says this is it, it doesn't mean it has to be. Is your poor response to stimms a recurring thing or is this the first time? Reason I ask is there is a pattern forming with me so I thought further investigations were worth it and although pricey I am so glad I did. If it keeps happening with you there could very well be a reason perhaps one HH cannot find?

If this one doesn't work for us we're off elsewhere. Not because HH aren't great but coming at things from a different angle never hurt anyone - give someone else a try.
I really feel for you EBW (Hence these long dull emails) as I have been in a similar boat and although not PG yet - I aim to be and soon!

Keep smiling

Lx

PS: Sara13 sorry to hear about your bleeding and bad experience at A&E but I think your scan at HH will be a lot more conclusive tomorrow. A great friend of mind bled at 7/8 weeks and she gave birth to "George" a fit & healthy baby boy 3 weeks ago - the only advice I can give you is everyone is individual and no 2 people's experiences are ever the same so    to you and hoping you are given the all clear tomorrow xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi loubeedood

I have gone from 6 eggs in nov 05 (one fert, failed to divide) cancelled cycle April 06, 5 eggs sept 06 (2 embies. single pgy followed by mmc at 9.w). Now this.  Seems like a pattern to me ...ie my eggs are rubbish and getting worse.

HH is my second hospital.  Not sure I really can face another change....Mr T was recommended and is trying to give me the best chance and the emotional toll is just huge.  The chap I saw today...surname began with a B (And he wasnt on the staff list outside reception).  Where does he fit in.....?

Right I must go make some dinner.  Couldnt face much today and need to feed the follies....


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

I all - EBW and Sara, you are really going through it girls ! good luck to you both. 

Loubeedood - you are wise, it really only does take the one - I have a different problem, EBW,  - I make loads of follies, which all fertize and then fall off the perch in day 3 - both times I have only ended up with 2 embies by day 3, and both times I got p/g - so keep hping it should be ok.

Sara - I had a slightly similar situation on last m/c, when they said that there was no heartbeat at 7 weeks. I then had the week from hell hoping like mad that it would all be ok. I only go on about this, because I rang HH at one point to ask about bleeding, and they said that some bleeding at the stage you are at would be a positive and good sign - so fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I am still completely insane due to this process - just on about 9.5 weeks, getting really really fat ( not the embie, just the lard I am packing away) and totally out of my mind with panic that its all stopped, and its just that I dont know about it. HH discharged me, so I am paying up for a 10w scan at the foetal medical centre, and have a real mix of terror and wanting to know if its ok - its not till next tuesday, and in the interim I am overanalysing every tweak and twinge. 

Anyway, enought of that insanity, good luck to all of you going through the IVF mill at the mo

R


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi
Not been around for a while as have been a little blue and trying very hard not to think about babies (impossible it turns out...). Just popped in to see how everyone's doing and seems that we are in desperate need of some good luck. 
EBW - don't give yourself the added pressure of thinking this is your last shot. I've heard so many stories of people being told the same thing who defied the odds and had healthy babies. I have acupuncture with Christina (Daniel's sidekick) and she has lots of stories of hope about people she's treated in similar situations. As everyone wisely says, you just need one egg and one sperm. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world, I really hope this works out for you. I'd give you lots of those cool smilies but DH's mac won't do them... 
Sara - You're having a rough time aren't you? I know how that waiting can drive you mad. I hate how the drs casually tell you to go away and wait a week like it's that easy! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you.
Two people at work announced their pregnancies this week so I feel even more ****e. One of them wasn't planned and is described as rather "inconvenient". God it's unfair! I have a blood test on Fri when hopefully I'll be back down to 0 so that I can move on. Seeing Mr T the following Friday to quiz him and no doubt discover that there are no answers.
Good luck Loubeedood. And RR I hope your 10 week scan helps you relax and enjoy your pregnancy.
Take care everyone
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

RR- hang in there.  Thinking of you

You also Sarah -what time is your test friday....mine is at 7.20....maybe we could grab a coffee and bemoan the unfairness of it all.  I can always hang around as I have told them I wont be back to work this week.  Seriously though hope all goes well and if you are in the same time as me Ill be the one sat there looking like she doesnt know which way is up...!!

Just got back from reflexology and feeling a bit calmer at the moment.Kind of feel like emailing Mr T to find out if this really is my last chance saloon.  Probably a good job I dont have his email then.

Look after yourselves
xx Jo


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Jo
It would be great to meet up and try to cheer each other up. I don't have a set time as am just having a blood test so shall I get there around 745 after your scan? I don't need to be at work until 930 and it's only 15 mins away. I'll have my blood test then will sit on the sofas as close as I can get to the reception door. I'll be the one looking seriously fed up, staring at the wall trying to work it all out in my head for the 100th time...
x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

I'm pleased to see that the Lister Hospital has juts called me back at 22:20! and my blood results are fine. No infection detected and the HCG is now 5759! I checked it's well within the range for 7 wks.

I feel more reassured with this now.

Good night everyone.

Sara.


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

I have not been posting myself in this last week as I have not been able to face anything up until yesterday, but I have been on a few times and reading your posts. I just want to say thank you so much to all that sent there good wishes to me and DP 

*EBW* so sorry honey to hear that HH said that this could be your final shot sending you loads of       and lorry loads of     for this to work for you, but I still say don't give up yet, stay positive   and if you need me you know where I am xx

*Betty*, yes the pigeon did get home OK they came and collected him the day after, and they even called me the day after that to say he was ok and just exhausted, bless 

*Pooks* I was on the antagonist protocol and they scanned me on day 9 so don't worry and I hope all goes well 

*Sara13* great news on your HCG so good to hear some good news, stay happy & well x

*   Welcome to anyone new  *

I am off to bed now as my eyes are nearly closed from being on a computer all day working and then all evening trying to find a holiday. The problem is we are not sure where to go. Neither me or DP can decide  All we know is we need 2 weeks not just 1. Been looking at Cyprus, Gambia, Kenya, wish I could go to them all  Anyway good night all 

*P.S. * Until we all have our menopause there is always still a chance to become mummy's, no matter what the doctors say, miracle's can and do happen to anyone, and that is now my new motto to live by


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Sara!!!
Rooting for you hon

Jenine nice to "see" you.  Have sent you a pm.  If this doesnt work I am going out on the bevvies next week, you coming?  Holidaywise I would say it depends on what you want hon.  I have not really been to any of those places (well southern cyprus...).  Hope you find something you want!!!

Sarah- yes it would be good to see you tomorrow....I dont know what I will be wearing but it will no doubt be my cord blue jacket and a dress of some description....lol.  I may try and put on some sparkly shoes or carry a copy of erm....Oh i dunno.  I am short with lots of shoulder length brown hair and what I call wacky glasses (black with white sides) hopefully that will help you find me...!!!  Depending how it goes I may also go into work tomorrow (if only to pick up stuff to work from at home next week).  As they are not expecting me though I dont have to be there a certain time...!!!  BTW I was joking about coffee (no caffeine for me and I hate coffee anyway) maybe join you for a glass of water..... .  Hopefully I will not be the one crying in the corner....I may have to go pick up some drugs...(in case I have to go to day 12 or whatever of meds) but I can do that when youve gone!!!

R R I got really fat in my pgy....think it was water retention but I was already on the maternity tights at 8-9w.  Tell you what they are really comfy..tempted to buy them anyway...

As for me...dont know how I feel.  Dp was saying I should contact Mr T today and find out his thoughts for the future at this point.  I just feel I should concentrate on this cycle (and hope we can grab success out of defeats jaws).  I said would it make a difference if he said we could have another go and he said it might....we could then just cancel this one.....I said thats all very well but there are no guarantees even if we do have another go after this and that I would regret it forever if we gave up this cycle and the next one didnt work...I would always wonder.....He said lets go for it then (seems he thought I was trying to back out of this one) Its so hard to know if we are doing the right thing.

How are the rest of us doing....?

Good luck all.  Going to try and drag myself away from here today.  Been on here all week it feels like xxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Afternoon,

I had my 6 week scan today and I have 2 sacs but only one heart beet I have to go back next week to see if they can find a second heart beat then.

Hope everyone is well.

Take care 

Lisa x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lisa congrats on the heartbeat!!!  I am sure they told you that at 6w you cant necessarily see it at all so hopefully you can take on board that you may very well see 2 next time.  My previous clinic used to do their scan on week 7 (mine was at 7.5)..

Hope you have a restful week xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

EBW - sending you lots and lots of    So sorry that things have been so tough.  It's really not fair!! I'm really rooting for you and wishing you all the best. 

Carrie - thanks for the message.  

sorry at work and so busy but will do more personals laters. 

Got my drugs & ready to go on Saturday.  The nerves are really kicking in and i'm feeling very emotional today.  I just want to go home and hide under the duvet and cry my brains out.  What would I be like once i get started with the drugs... ay, yay, yay!

Love to all and sending everyone lots and lots of     

Rafs xxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Sara, what a relief! I hope you've had even more reassurance today.
Lisa, congratulations, it must be amazing to hear that heartbeat for the first time. Here's hoping there are two next time!
Good luck for Saturday Rafs. I cried pretty much from beginning to end. Just cried at work today cuz a little pigeon was trapped in some netting too high for me to reach and help. Called our facilities people to go and free him and they thought I was a complete loon. Needless to say the poor thing died there and I sobbed. Oh yes I know all about being emotional!
EBW, looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. I've not touched caffeine for about a year now but always say yes to coffee invitations and then get myself a glass of milk.... I'm sort of medium height, short-ish bob with new blond bits (treated myself last week) and also in glasses. No fancy frames for me though just dull brown ones. If all that fails and we still miss each other, I'll be the one saying "hello are you Jo?" to everyone walking through the door.
Take care everyone.
x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm cring so much, can't stop like my bleeding !! Unfortunately I miscarried this morning on my way to HH, in the train I had severe cramps and I arrived to HH, I run to the toilet to discover lost of blood...that was it. The scan confirmed that there was no sac anymore.

I'm on my one as DH is still in Japan and it's very hard. I can't believe I'm not able to make any good embryos. Surprisingly I thought I was stronger this time as I didn't cry a lot in HH and in my way back but since I have reached home, it's a river...

Sorry, I would have liked a good news but here we are. Back to square one.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Sara Sara I am so very very sorry.  I know there is nothing I can say.

All I can say is if you want to cry just go ahead.  Do what you feel like, you are more than entitled. I surprised myself how strong I was and then just went.......

I will pm you xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh Sara, I just saw your terribly sad news and wanted to offer my support.  It's so sad to think of you going through this, especially while DH is away.  I know I can't say anything to make it better, the only 'advice' I can offer is to go with your emotions and allow yourself to feel whatever you are feeling.  Please be kind to yourself.

You're not alone, and I'm thinking of you.

This is such a sad time on the HH thread - I wish I could make it easier on everyone.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for your support Carrie and Jo.

In fact I am crying and your messages make me cry even more!!

it will calm down at some point. 

Love,

Sara


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just go with it Sara,  let it come out. honestly.  However you feel is right for you.  Dont force any feelings on yourself because thats how you BELIEVE you should be behaving/feeling.

look after yourself allow yourself to grieve if you need to and dont let anyone try and qualify what you have lost.  Those of us who have sadly been there, understand. If you need us we are here, if you need time to yourself just take it. xxx Our thoughts will still be with you x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Sara I am so so sorry. I don't know what to say, I know nothing can make you feel better right now. What awful timing that DH is away, I hope you have someone to give you a hug?
You poor love, I really feel for you.
Look after yourself.
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Sara

So sorry!

You need to be kind to yourself - 

get support from friends and family.

My thoughts are with you.

odettex


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Thanks very much for your support.

I have managed to sleep a bit but woke up early. My bleeding seems to have stopped already but I still see some bits of brown tissues coming out. I am hoping now that evrything will come out soon- is it best to go for the operation?

Last time I did the D&C but the embryo was still in my uterus and it was 10wks. Now it is clearly not anymore there but I am scared not to have everything clearing out properly?

Love,

Sara.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im so sorry to read your news Sara. It is such an awful and helpless time. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself, particularly in these first few weeks.
best wishes
Helen


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

I have just read your post Sara - I am so so sorry. Not really sure what to say but just wanted you to know that my love and prayers are with you.

Lxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't been able to come on here much recently but I have been thinking of you all

Sara - What a terrible time this is for you, especially without your DH there to support you.  I didn't have the op after my mc as the scan showed that the embryo had gone but I don't know what the official advice is.  Take care. 

RR - I can totally understand how you are feeling at the moment.  I had so many mixed feelings, complete terror that I might mc again but then total guilt about not enjoying every moment of the pregnancy knowing that it was all I'd ever wanted and that so many women would do anything to be pg.  I hope the scan gives you the reassurance you need and that the rest of your pregnancy goes well. 

Lisa - hope you see another heartbeat next week,  

Rafs - good luck for tomorrow 

EBW - sorry that you're having such a hard time with this cycle, sending you lots of positive vibes  

Helen - not long to go now!  Make sure you get loads of rest in the next few weeks and enjoy lots of lie-ins while you can!

Hi to all the other Hammie ladies

Love Scooter


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Sarah just read your news. I am truly sorry for your lost.  You are in my thoughts. 
Take good care of yourself.  Sending you lots of love. 


Rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara hon, still thinking of you. I had my ERPC (D&C) because my lo was showing no signs of coming away on her own.  It can cause scarring though having the op (as it did for me...although this may have been the mmc itself).  I am sure they will keep an eye on you and scan you to make sure it is all gone.  Speak to them and see what they say though. xx

Cant stop as I have briefly stopped into work today.  

Just to let you know I now have a 22mm and a 23mm follie.  We are set for go ahead on Monday for EC.  Odds arent great but I have to give them a chance xxx

Sarah great to meet you, glad you recognised me from my description....
Thinking of you and hoping for the right result for you this afternoon. x

Rafs...wonder if you are listening to that woman on the cd yet?  She is beginning to get on my nerves!!! lol.


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi EBW - sending you    for Monday and will be thinking of you.  What time is EC on Monday?  Keeping everything crossed!!!!!!!! 
I haven't listened to the CD yet but will start tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes..  thanks again for the CD.  xoxoxo


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

You are welcome Rafs!!!  I have been listening for a couple of weeks now and have a couple of times "woken up" on track 3 which is for after ET!!!  Really need to listen to it earlier in the day I guess.

Hope we are all doing ok today.

Heres to a relaxing    weekend.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks again all for you positive thoughts.

I feel better today.

Jo, good luck for EC on Monday. sending lots of     

Your baby is lovely Scooter. Well done!

Sarah- good luck for your results.

Love,

Sara.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Sara  - its the first time I have been able to log on, and I am so so sorry to hear your news - its heartbreaking for you, and my thoughts are with you hun. 

EBW - Follies sound great ! Good luck for monday, keep those positive thoughts going

Scooter  - what a poppet of a baby, so sweet -well done !!!

Everyone else, good luck girls, we all need that HH positive vibe

I have taken the day off to snooze

R


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry haven't been on for a while!

Sara I am so sorry to hear you sad news, take care of yourself , I am thinking of you hun x

EBW your follies are doing really well fingers and toes are crossed for you!    for Monday x

Sarah good luck with your results x

Lisa I am thinking of you and sending you lots of      for next week x

Jenine thinking of you x

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry Scooter just wanted to say baby Thomas is absolutely gorgeous    

Luv Chris x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been wondering how you were getting on Scooter. Thomas is a cutie, lock up our daughters!

Helen


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi, as most of you know, i start down reg tomorrow.  Is there anything special I should be doing in the 2 weeks of down reg?  Anything I should avoid?  

I have given up coffee in January and have cut down significantly on alcohol and I do not intend to drink during tx.  Just wondering if there's anythign else I should or should not be doing?  

Please let me know your thoughts.  Thank you. 

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx
 

PS. Scooter - Thomas is a little cutie.  congratulations again.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Rafs, I didn't eat anything special while downregging, just vitamins and water then lots of milk when stimming. I'm quite new to this though so I'm sure someone else will have some advice. I've been off caffeine and alcohol for ages... sigh. Happy stabbing tomorrow!

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better Sara x

Really good to meet you earlier Jo. I hope those lovely fat follies give you lots of healthy future babies on Monday, you really deserve it. Good luck.

Just got my call re blood test. Still not back to 0.. Close though, now down to 50. So back in yet another week to give away yet more blood. I'm a little worried that Mr T will be peeved that I'm going to see him next Thurs before my confirmed negative. Although it clearly is negative so perhaps he'll understand.

Take care everyone
x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sarah- I have done like you. today I booked an appointment with Mr Lavery for the 18th May but I'm sure it's going to take ages to get all the hormones out of my body, I was at 5759 last Wednesday!

I went out for a walk and shopping and I started to have again some bad cramps and bleeding has come back. It is quite painful and it looks like evrytime I make a little bit of phyical exercise it hurts.
I'm worried now to go to France tomorrow. I had planned to see my sister and his partner for the WE but I will be driving to France on my own (not very far up to Boulogne close to Calais). I guess I should take it easy and stop if I have any problems. I am looking forward to this WE and don't really want to cancel it.

Have a good week end everyone, hope it will be sunny.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all well I am back at home and have heard from hh.  EC deffo Monday go in for 7am.  Take another orgalutran tomorrow but no more stimming (I guess they now dont want them overdone....ok so now I am panicking they are too big....sending myself   lol)

Still not sure how I feel atm.  Scared I guess but happy we can at least go to EC.  Thanks for all your kind thoughts.

Sarah- that really is not fair....I was counting on a big fat zero from you today x  Nearly there though and I am sure Mr T will realise that....They will be fine by the time you cycle again hon.

Sara- you are so strong!!! I dont know if I could even think of going anywhere in your position.  Do what you want just dont push yourself. If you need a rest take it.  Presumably they know the situation though?  Just try and relax as much as you can... 

Scooter- what a cutie!!! 

Rafs- just eat healthily and drink that 2l of water a day!  I was on the no alcohol route (and have been really since ttc) and this time no caffiene (however I havent down regged this or the last cycle).  One thing I do suggest though, if you are doing the every 3 hour sniffing routine (dunno what HHs protocol is)- set your watch alarm because believe you me it is easy to lose the odd hour or 2.


Right now time for a little rant.  Sarah you know what I mean we both discussed this but WHY was there a baby at the wolfson suite this morning....and they were actively encouraging it to make all that noise....!!!  I have nothing against babies obviously  lol but I think there is a sensitivity issue bringing one into the suite and us waiting for treatment hearing all the ooohs and ahhhs....maybe I am just a little over-sensitive...!!!!  I have no major problem in seeing success stories (especially in these what seem kind of dark days on here) and didnt get upset with the baby being there...but hey...if I had come in having just mc or been told no hope I would probably have felt worse.  Does anyone know what I mean?

Anyway going to potter around this weekend.  Have reflexology on Sunday morning but thats all I have planned......


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Good luck Jo for EC on Monday. My thoughts will be with you and lost of    

I understand what you mean with the baby at HH. Yesterday while I was miscarrying there was also a baby there. I couldn't stand it, just run to the toilets and cryed.

Reflexogy should do you lots of good. I have enjoyed all my reflexogy sessions and will be carrying on.

All the best, cross fingers for you.

Sara


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is a quick (embarrassing) question..... Am I supposed to be   tonight so that the   are at optimum?  Says 3d on the sheet..Is this day 1? lol.  I was told at my last clinic NO MORE than 5 days and we will be over that....


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

I was told two to three days so tonight's your night I guess! I don't know about you but I really wasn't in the mood at all just before tx, much too stressed... Make the most of it though as it's going to be a while before you get another chance!
x

PS. you know my thoughts on the baby at the clinic thing - I understand if people have child care issues but you'd think they'd be a little more sensitive about it.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol

Really not in the mood myself and I have a massive bruise on my tummy and feel like I am carrying a basketball full of water around with me (which makes no sense).  hey ho its either that or send him off to practice  I guess  


Well have to go soon want to catch up with newsround and neighbours. 

xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sara * - really very very sorry to see your news. It is a horrid experience. On going away - 2 days after I miscarried we were on a plane to Sciliy and although i was bleeding most of the holiday as I decided against a erpc we had a fabulous time. I was so glad just not to be at home thinking about it. We still thought and talked about it all the time but the sun was shining and we were at the beach and eating and drinking fab food and wine which really helped us heal.

*EBW* - good luck for Monday. I can fully understand not fancying any "action" this pm!
*
Sarah * - I know that feeling - it took ages for my levels to drop when I m/c. I just hated joining the blood test queue each time.

*Rafs * - water, water, water and lots of fruit and veg.

*Scooter * - nice to see you.

*Mrs GG * - hope you are getting some rest!

I have to confess I am someone who brought my eldest to clinic when going for her sib - it just always happened that key events happened when I had no childcare as they were my non-working days. I never brought her in to show her off though it was only ever for more treatment. The clinic's schedule doesnt help by having nearly everything done between 7 and 9 - try finding anyone to come round at 6am! That said I did always sit by the fishtank away from the scan rooms and tried my best to silence her. Personally before I had her I had a bigger problem with pregnant clinic staff as it seemed to just rub it in that they didnt need their own services. At least now the pharmacy isnt in the ante-natal unit - that really was a trial.

Have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine.
Love to all
Betty


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy sunny saturday everyone. 

I've started down-reg injections this morning and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I didn't think about it too much and just did it on my belly.  I'm sure the Emla cream helped a lot - i have Julie to thank for that tip.  I had a bit of blood though when i pulled out the needle, is this normal?  

I cannot believe I've finally started...... i'm feeling very positive and feeling really good today.  

Thank you all for the tips - i will make sure to drink lots & lots of water. 

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go Rafs.  Best of luck with downregging!!!

Its quiet is everyone enjoying the sun today?

I a feeling very uncomfortable today.  Kind of like I have an extra few stone on me.....stupid as there are only 2 follies in there....

I take my ovritrelle tonight so dont have to do any self-stabbing tomorrow....hooray.

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone I'm back  .  
Got back yesterday late afternoon and am still all over the place from the direct flight  as was awake for about 38 hours. Cant sleep on planes and left at night. Had a brilliant time at home in NZ and will do a big catching up post when I get my head togeather but just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone and and hope your all doing really well. I know there have been highs and lows for me to catch up on and I will have a good read when I get my head togeather. I will also try and do an updated list (wish me luck  ) 

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

WB Julie-Anne.  Yep its been a madhouse on here.....

Catch you soon x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Rafs, so glad you are now underway - well done! I found the first injection the hardest to do, so I hope it will all get easier for you from now on.

Good luck for ec tomorrow EBW - I'm hoping for the best for you.

Welcome back Julie, so pleased you had a wonderful time. You must be exhausted right now.  It'll be good to have you posting again once you're rested & recovered.

love & luck to you and everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I have been around but not posting much.

Lots of new names on here, have to have a good ole catch up!

Rafs Well done & Congratulations on your first injection.

Jo - Be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck.  

Julie - Welcome back, Glad you had a great time catching up with all your friends and family.

Hi to evryone I have not mentioned, hope things are going well for you all.

Speak soon

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Julie! Sorry I failed to keep the Hall of Fame up to date for you.....Bettyx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a quicky to say good luck to Jo for tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.
Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a great w/end.
xxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just come back from France and it was good to be away and thinking of something else. The weather was great and I had a nice walk along the beach.

Jo- very best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Rafs, well done with your injection. The first one is always scarry. 

Julie- welcome back!

Hi to everyone else. hope you enjoyed your week-end.

Saraxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome back Julie. Glad you had a wonderful time with family & friends.  You must be exhausted.  

Jo - good luck for EC tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.   

Sara - Glad you had a lovely time in France. 

Carrie & Wannabemum - today's injection was actually a bit more prickly than the first one.  The spot was itchy and red for a few minutes but didn't really last  All good.  phew... 2 down and more to go... 

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you've all had a wonderful weekend. 

Love to all, 
Rafs


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning All,

Just wanted to say.......

EBW thinking of you today    fingers and toes crossed!

rafs glad you have started, hopefully it will get easier!

Welcome back Julie.

Sara, glad you had a nice time.

Hello to everyone else   

Luv Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well out of those "2 usable follies" we seem to have got 3 eggs.....

Dunno how that happened.

Seriously though this is the scary bit. Just hoping one or 2 (or 3!) fert and divide ok.

HH was weird as in my last clinic I had a private room and sky tv....!

Could have done with that today in a way esp as they were discussing the results with the person in the next cubicle and I heard "its not as if you are in a *dire * position with only 2 or 3 is it"...erm is that like me then....Also, being able to hear everyone elses sperm test results.....

Gonna rest now and try and send fert and division vibes to my eggs/embies.

Have a good day all.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Well done EBW!  It's great to get more eggs than you were expecting.
Hoping with you for good fertilisation, and the rest.


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

EBW - that is great news!!!!!! I'm am sending you lots and lots of   

keeping everything crossed for you. 

Love to all. 

Rafs


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

EBW, that is really good news sending you lots of    

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all- A rough update on the list. Lots to catch up on and well done on the BFP's and   to those who have had disappointing cycles while I was away. I will do a big post soon I promise but am shattered and have loads to catch up on Julie xx

Latest version any amendments let Betty or I know:  
*Our Hall of Fame! 30th April 2007*

  
*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
EBW1969 (Jo) -Ec for 4th ICSI 30th of April et on 2nd of May   
Rafs - started DR for 1st IVF 28th of April  Baseline scan?   
Pooks - Stimming and scan on 2nd of May -   

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
loubeedood- ET 24th of April and testing approx 5th of May    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*   
Olly (good luck)- starting 1st IVF Mid May DR for long protocol 
Alley- starting 4th ICSI shortly 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op - 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton - 
Odette - next cycle May/June 07 - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - next cycle starting June- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July / Aug depending on sanity 

*NEXT STEPS*  
Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up- 

*FOLLOW UPS * 
Sarah2007 -   waiting for review after 1st IVF mar/april
Jenine -   follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF
Sara13 -   follow up booked with Mr L 18th of May
Chris x-   waiting for follow up after 1st IVF April - 
Soozalicious - 
Future Mummy - - review with Mr L - 
Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels 
Carrie P - review appointment Mr L 4th of May   
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan - would love an update?
Nadia (Rosa D)-   Looking into treatment in Madrid
Sarah (dsmlink) - going for consultation at the Lister  would love to hear how your doing?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July- would love to hear how your doing?
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L - would love an update ?

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *   
Bilba -  25th April   scan 14th May good luck!
Lisax -  10th of April   - EDD?
RR-  18th March   - EDD?
Britgirl- BFP (Naturally) Jan 07-   20 week scan 10th May  EDD?
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Helen (Mrs GG) -  EDD June 07
Ants2 - natural -  EDD ? - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?*
Wadadlis - BFN Jan- considering ARGC- 
Poochie - changed to Holly House , 4th ICSI Short p April 07- 
Beetle 
Nina -  September 06- 
EarthAngel - Lap & Hysterscopy on 05/02/2007- consultant review Feb to see what next-   
Sibbers - starts December


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Julie-Anne, that must have taken ages. Thanks very much and welcome home, I hope you had a lovely break.
EBW congratulations! Three wonderful eggs, that's soooo great. I've been thinking about you all day but only just had chance to get on a pc to check how things went. Fingers crossed they're all busy fertilising right now.
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh this is hard....now they said they would only ring if there is a problem so, as I understand it, if I havent heard by 2pm then its all ok...and we go in for 10.30 tomorrow.  Its hard knowing that its totally out of your hands (body) at this point and there is nothing you can do/eat/drink etc...

I hate that kind of "if we dont ring".....set up you always wonder if they have just forgotten or that they may just ring later (happened to me the first time my prev clinic said they would ring by 10 and rang at 11.30). Being frightened of the phone ringing. I am so on edge dont think I will be much good to anyone today...

How is everyone else doing?

Hope your stimming/scan goes ok tomorrow pooks.

Rafs how are you doing with those injections...listening to the CD yet.  I had a break from it last night as hoping i can start again with the "after transfer" section tomorrow.....

Loubeedood...not long now..


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

EBW - congrats on the EC by the way! Call the embryologists - they wont mind at all - better than going loopy. In my cycle with DS I got 4 eggs and as my fertilisation was crap the previous cycle I was in total panic. Scott the embryologist spoke to us twice the day after EC and on the day of ET before we left for the hospital and when we got there ! We had 2 fertilise but one was only 1 cell at ET the other just divided into 4 between 8.30 and ET itself and turned into Z.

Love
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

Its hard because I kind of dont want to phone...does that make sense?  I am scared of the phone ringing....and want to avoid it as much as possible....!  

Im erring on the side of not phoning just because I guess I dont want to hear something I dont want to hear..... 

Sorry hon I know you are trying to help me to calm down.....!!!!  I just wondered if they ever rang later than 2....

How long after EC was the division of your little embie?


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi EBW - I have not had the chance to catch up with this thread yet - but just  wanted to wish you well - can't imagine the feelings you are going through (but guess I will in a few weeks!!)  - Hope you can find something to keep your mind off the waiting, is your DP or a mate at home with you today?  
Olly


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Olly

I am home alone but have msn and hotmail for company today.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

(Just changes my name - felt I needed a more positive one!)

I will be popping in and out of FF today if you fancy a bit of a chat. Have you come up with anything to keep your mind off it? It is a lovely day isn't it. I have to go to Richmand later  - may have to do a little retail therapy.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am going to do some work now I think....I have got some here....!!

Have a nice time in Richmond...I suggest getting SHOES....always a good start!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

EBW- I know exactly what you mean about being scared of the phone!! We were told we would be rung on the day of ET before we got to the hospital but we didn't hear anything (and everything was fine). I know this 'in-between-day' is dreadful, you have no idea what your eggs/embies are doing and, as you say, it is out of your body and nothing you can do will make any difference. I am sending positive thoughts to you (and your embies) and waiting to hear of your outcome of a successful ET tomorrow.

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks smileylogo!

Right I am going to get a drink and snack and then will try and do some work.


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

If you can concentrate on work while going through this you are a stronger woman than me!!  

Hmmm - shoes, yep, that is my downfall. I wish I could find clothes that suit me as easy as I can find shoes I like!


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I haven't been around much, went to Devon for a long weekend, tried to do as much relaxing as possible. 

EBW, Well done with getting 3 eggs!! Crossing everything they have divided. I know what you mean about phoning. The last 2 cycles at hammersmith they didn't call unless it was bad news, which it wasn't, but i felt so anxious, i just needed some reassurance that it would all be ok. Good luck with tomorrow, your little ones will be back were they belong!

Rafs, i hope the injections are going well.

Olly, Shoes are my downfall too! and bags....!

Hi to everyone else,

I've been feeling really really bloated and uncomfortable these last few days. My tum is quite sore, and bruised, the orgalutran is a real bugger! it hurts for ages after. Does anyone know if you have to get rid of the air bubble first, i've been gertting rid of it but there seems to be some liquid left in the syringe, perhaps i shold have left it alone, bit worried now as its day 8! My scan is early tomorrow morning, I'm getting qute nervous about it. If all goes well, we might be looking at EC on Friday.

Its another lovely day today, hope you are all enjoting it.

Pooks xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Julie - thanks for the hall of fame update.  Hope you're getting over the jet-lag ok.  

EBW - sending you lots and lots of positive vibes.     
I have listened to the CD over the weekend and found it quite relaxing, thank you! 

Pooks - Sending you    for scan tomorrow. 

I'm on day 4 of buserelin - so far, so good.  Although, i have the same question as you Pooks, do i need to get rid of the air bubble?  And i always have some left in the syringe so I worry that I don't get the exact dose that I need.  
I've been doing the injections on my belly, I'm finding it more difficult to do on my thighs.  I've started feeling the itch/sting on my belly and the spot stays red for a few minutes but no biggie.  

that's it for now... 

Hello to everyone else. 

Love to all, 
Rafs


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Pooks
We met on FF ages ago - when I first joined. (Until this morning Iwas called onedayihope)
Sorry to read the injections are hurting. 

Pooks & Rafs - When I was shown how to inject Buserelin the nurse said you do not have to worry about small bubbles.

Hope the scan goes well.

Hi Smiley Emma!

You working hard EBW?


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Rafs, I think the bubbles don't matter too much in the buserelin, as long as they're small. In the orgalutran syringe, its already filled and there is a huge airbubble in it, it doesn't seem right to keep it in there. 

Olly, yes, i do remember you. How are you doing, what stage are you at?

Pooks xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys

Welcome back Julie-Anne - hope you had a top time? 

Good luck tomorrow EBW - I've got everything crossed for you. On my 2nd cycle of IVF I got a call at about 11.30am to say none of the eggs had fertilised (they fertilised a day late) so I would think that by 2pm you'll be home and dry.  

Sadly the dreaded AF arrived yesterday for me - no mistaking........... so sadly again things haven't worked. We'll be moving on now from HH for the next cycle, give someone else a turn and see if we have better luck elsewhere but now just want to get the test over on Friday am and then me and DH are going off on a big, expensive holiday to take a break from this madness. Strangely enough I am fine. Few tears last night but that what doesn't kill you..............hey ho!  

See ya!

Lx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Lou I am soo soo sorry to hear this.  Dont know what to say really hoping things were looking up for us all and HH generally....Really hope you have a good break.  I got my bfp having had a very expensive relaxing holiday just before my last cycle.  

I have been proofreading work stuff through cash in the attic, boot sale challenge, neighbours, doctors and for some stupid reason the jeremy kyle show......dont like that at all.

Well they havent rung so I guess thats good.

Pooks/Rafs As for those injections, not sure on the downreg ones as never had them..., didnt bother on the antagonist (orgalutran) as there was nothing in the notes....did however prime the gonal f pens as instructed.  I am sure things will be fine...!!! Does it say in the instructions to do it...I got scared as it says on the orgalutran...if you hit a blood vessel. yada yada....erm like we have extra injections and can start again.....  I just poked and hoped for the best and bled a couple of times...a couple of nice bruises though.  Pooks hope tomorrows scan goes well.

I have some small sharp pains in my tummy today and my (.)(.) are still feeling sore....hey ho.  Hoping its just digestive and delayed ovuluation issues .....though I got such bad constipation through my last treatment, 2ww and pgy I am going to have to sort that in case its lurking again....


Well better get making amendments to my files I suppose.

Catch you all soon....


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi all
It looks like it's been a little busier on here today...
Loubedood, I am so sorry to hear your news. Take good care of yourself. Where are you thinking of trying next?

EBW, it's looking good!! Best of luck tomorrow, I really hope you get two good healthy sticky embies back in tomorrow (and of course one to freeze for later!). Very restrained of you not to call, I couldn't stand the waiting and called them at around midday... Good luck x

Rafs, I always had a few of the little bubbles left, I'm sure that's fine. I also went for the tummy - tried the bum and it hurt like hell, never fancied trying the thighs.

Night night
x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done Jo on your EC and best of luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those in treatment.

Saraxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a quick message, as at work.

EBW good luck with ET today thinking of you xx     xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

EBW, hope today went well        


I had my scan today, D9. I have around 5/6 large follies and around 3 small ones, i don't think they are countable though. The problem is really that my lining is 18.6mm Its really very very thick. The dr that scanned me, who I've never seen before, tall thin lady, didn't seem to be too concerned. I've read on the net that this is way too thick and may hinder implantation. I'm really worried now. I'm supposed to get a call from HH today to tell me to do the late night ingegtion tonight, so EC on friday. Should i bring it up again. What i'd really like to do is speak with Mr Trew but I reckon this is impossible. 

I hope you are all enjoying another glorious day!!

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Well I am back after an eventful morning at HH.

2 out of the three fertilized and I now have 2 embies on board.  Couldnt believe it tbh.
Was told one was very good and one average and then as I went into theatre the second one went from 2 to 4 cells.

I say eventful as I did my usual "I am peeing myself" situation and had to have a mini-wee before going in...and then twice more before they could proceed.  How embarrassing  Even then my bladder was huge! This is typical me behaviour and I even emptied my bladder at 10.05 this morning thinking that this would negate the need for this this time... They kept saying how clear the pic was and couldnt get over how I was managing to hold all that in my bladder...I then had to go again before the 20mins were up....but they said that was ok.

Pooks I really hope things are ok for you.  Ask them if you are unsure about anything but remember we nearly cancelled this cycle for me due to lack of follies and got 2 embies out of it....!

Anyhow I am just going to sit here a bit and then may go out to the garden....

Have a good day all.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

EBW  - well done hun - after all that you have been through, I am so so pleased that it has ended up with 2 embies on board - now just the madness of the 2ww to go !

Pooks - try not to worry - HH are not backward in telling you if there is something to worry about, and from my totally unmedical perpective, you are making a terrific nest for them to settle into !!

Lou - so sorry, its horrible for you

rafs - I am sure the little bubbles are just fine

Everyone else - hi there, hoping its all going ok for you. 

Quick on me, the 10 week scan went fine  - edd 27/11/07. Given the tough rough time the rest of you are having, I dont want to go on, but it does show that after 6 years and playing gaenocological bingo ( not had that operation yet ? well, lets see what your body can do to make certain you need it  - I kind of imagined I would get a prize at some point for having so many different sorts of op!) that things can go right in the end ( so far!)

Interesting aside, the student midwife I saw said that asparagus and a glass of milk together would really help with the constipation that IVF brings !

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats on your scan RR!  KWYM on the ops front I feel like I have also had my fair share now...!

Pooks hon be careful what you read on the net...there are so many ideas of this and that out there...!!! Surely as RR says it just means you have a mighty snuggly nest there..

I have lots of weird pains in my tummy tonight but too high to be embie related I think!!! Oh how I remember this "afraid to move" malarkey.....And I have coughed and sneezed and panicked....hey ho this really is the fun bit now though huh?

Asparagas and milk?huh Not had asparagus what am I meant to do with it...


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

That's wonderful news Jo! This is so going to work for you this time, I'm sure of it. Hold tight little embies and grow, grow, grow!

Don't worry about giving us good news RR...! It's really reassuring to hear positive news when we've had such a rough time here recently. Congratulations.

Well done to you too Pooks, lots of lovely fat follies. I didn't think that the womb lining could be too thick, I thought it was better thicker and only a problem if too thin?

I think this is the start of HH's lucky streak...
x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I feel alot more reassured now. HH are pretty matter of fact about how they give their bad news, so i suppose if they are not worried, then i shouldn't be either. I have to take the late night injection at 10pm, getting nervous now!!

Well done EBW, Great news, those lovely embies are right where they belong, all snug with their mummy. Your're right about the net, think i'll stay away from now on.

RR, Good news that everything went well at the scan. Hmmm asparagus and milk? 

Sarah, thanks, i suppose i just needed some reassurance, HH aren't great at doing this.

Pooks xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done Jo! Now try to relax and let your little embies settle.Sending lots of   

Congratulations on your scan RR - it's very nice hearing good news.

Good luck Pooks.

Today, I need to go back to HH to get checked if evrything is back to normal. I think it is, it's amazing how I can feel completely empty now- no more symptoms !

Good luck everyone else,

Saraxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Panic....last time I was on baby aspirin.  Should I be on it now...h h didnt mention it...

I have just phoned and the nurse wasnt that concerned said they only put you on it if you have a blood condition....

Thing is I got BFP last time on BA and I am worried.  However dont want to take it if its not a good plan...maybe it could have had an affect on my mc the fact that I was taking it?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi EBW - Congrats on getting those embies on board!! I have particularly good feelings about the one that divided on the morning of ET. Baby aspirin is one of those things where unhelpfully views are very different! Some say everyone should take it as it wont do any harm, others say it is only useful if you have specific auto-immune or clotting issues. Dr Rai at St Mary's M/C clinic says it can interefere with implantation so should be started only on a BFP, others say you should start at ET, others at EC, others say you should take it all the time. HH tend to the view that it should only be taken for a specific diagnosed issue and that you should start at ET. I was on baby aspirin because of my lupus (and also because of having pre-eclampsia in pg no 1) and I took it from ET although in my last cycle I did hold off for a few days around when I reckoned implantation would be having been spooked by what people on FF said about Raj Rai's view. There is a view that aspirin as a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory can increase M/C risk but the reaseach on this was I believe on normal rather than low dose aspirin (http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/327/7411/36. Not sure any of this helps you make the decision though.
betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Betty thanks so much for this cant believe I am going loopy already 

You have, once again, been very helpful and informative with your reply. I really do appreciate it. Its so hard to know whats for the best half the time isnt it. There is so much contradictory stuff out there.

You having told me about Dr Rai - I have heard about him before and I am sure that he has the experience and knows what he is talking about.  Mr Trew at HH was recommended to us by someone else in the "field" as the best one to go to given my history.....and I understand he has worked with Dr Rai.  Also, he seemed to have no worries about letting me go ahead with only 2 follies..I am erring on the side of doing as I am told by HH anyway!

I do wonder sometimes whether the baby aspirin and progesterone (again I was going to be on the latter for 10w after tx) had an effect on my mc...whether allowing me to continue a pregnancy which was never going to go full term (trying to build up a not very good embie into something it wasnt) or even why I had a mmc rather than a  natural mc.. Its hard to put these things down in writing though also because its like tempting fate...

Will they give more progesterone after the pg test if its a bfp or are we on our own then with the hormones...lol look at me looking at the positive.

Well my regime will now be as follows

Morning- take anti b until course complete.  Glass of milk and peanut butter on toast
Mid Morning- take multi vit (not meant to take with anti b) go to earlier when antibs complete.
Eat "normally" but healthily.  Avoiding soya when possible.  No aspartame, no soft cheese except cottage cheese, eat fresh fruit and berries and a few brazil nuts.  Drink some pineapple juice each day...(thats meant to help right!!!??). Take anti b (until course finished) with evening meal
Have 1-2 protein shakes a day (being veggie or is this too much do you think)
Drink 2l liquid a day
Glass of milk before bed and that lovely progesterone nasty.

I have bought some prune juice as I think the lovely constipation is already lurking boy did i get that bad last time....!!!

signing off a bit  think I will take a walk out down the shops....maybe get a small treat...I hope a packet of jelly tots will be ok.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi EBW - just wanted to say hi and wish you good luck (enjoy the jelly babies!)

Pooks - I start d/r on Sunday - my 1st go at IVF - gulp.
Your follies sound good - fingers crossed for you!

Wow Betty - you are the fount of all IVF knowledge!

Hi Sarah & Jenine

Sara - good luck with your appointment today

So sorry Loubeedood.

Hi Rafs - how is the Buserelin going - any top tips?

Hello RR - I think we met on the HH thread ages ago (I used to be called onedayihope)

Take care, Olly x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

A quick one as I am off for diner with my work colleagues. My scan was good this morning, my lining is back to normal so no need of D&C.
An interesting point the doctor mentioned is that I should now think whether I want to do another frozen cycle or do a fresh cycle even if I have 5 embies left. I haven't thought of that as for me I was going to do another frozen cycle. But thinking of it, it might be best for me at this time to try another fresh cycle.

Any thoughts ?

Saraxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara congrats on the scan.  Cant help you with the FET questions as I have never had anything to freeze.  I am sure someone could give you more info.

Quick question from someone going  already.... I have had some light clear CM since tx and a little that was  slightly stained pink yesterday.  Is this likely to be leftovers from the EC/ET?    Cant remember if I got this last time....Pains are back but lower and cant remember if i had this last time either.....also cant believe I am going this insane already.

How is everyone else doing...anyone with me in this 2ww


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jo, the day after ET I also had some light yello/brownish discharge but it disappeared after that. Not sure if it is left overs from ET or EC ?


Saraxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Sara.

Amazing how I can remember hardly anything since last time......also how   this sends you.

How is everyone btw...?

Sara- have you any thoughts on where you will go from here?
Sarah- you back at HH today?
Rafs- How's it going feeling like a pincushion yet?
Olly- gearing up?  
Pooks- any news with you today?
CarrieP good luck with your appt today.

Hi to everyone else.....


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popping on to say we have 11 eggs. More than we thought so pleased. Fingers crossed they fertilise. Transfer on Monday.

Hope all is well with everyone. Must go back to bed.

Pooks x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Excellent news hon!!! Rooting for you, may HHs good news run continue


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Great stuff Pooks! Also great that you have EBW to share some of the 2ww with.

Do any of you know whether going to blastocyst stage at HH is like getting blood out of a stone? Have you all accepted 2/3 day transfer is OK?


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations Pooks!

Jo- I have talked to DH and we think going for a fresh cycle and leave the 5 frozen embryos for another time. Indeed it is better if I get now as many eggs as I can so that I could try IVF later on if needed and maybe not worry too much about the biological clock. Also last time we had 14 eggs and 10 fertilised so if I get similar result they would have the choice amongst 10 fresh embryos, it might give us more chance of success.

I also asked HH if they could do a PGD (genetic diagnosis) on the embryos pre-implantation but apparently they can't do it yet.

Hi to everyone.

Saraxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, got my results at lunchtime -  
Nothing we hadn't really expected!!
Sorry to put a downer on things!

x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Loubeedood I am soo soo sorry hon. Just because you were thinking this would be the result doesnt make it any easier does it?  Hope you can take some time for yourself and dh/dp.  My thoughts are with you.  This all seems so very very unfair.

Sara- sounds like a good plan.....I can never do this as I never have anything left over.....Both times I have had ET everything that fert went straight back in 2/5, 2/2

Pooks looking forward to seeing you on the 2ww

I am sat on here going loopy panicking about the hot water bottle (not that hot) I was using yesterday and very briefly today.....having now been told this is a definite nono!!  Wondering what I have done. Also obsessing about the CM...Boy my brain has been like jelly for 2 weeks already now I think I may need to be sectioned lol 

It seems like forever since we had a bfp on here what on earth is going on at HH?


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

EBW, I'm still hoping for you. Just one quick thing, I really don't think you need the protein shakes, unless you have a condition I don't know about. The thinkin gis that protein is needed for egg production (although no scientific evidence), but there is scientific evidence that women on high protein diets (like atkins) conceive less often than women eating normally. So I'd just stick to eating healthily, indulging a little, and trying not to obsess too much (hard, I know).


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Saturday everyone. 

EBW - Good luck on your 2WW.  Really rooting for you and sending you    
Loubeedood - so sorry to hear about your news.  Look after yourself.  xxx

Olly - I've been using Emla cream - it's a topical cream that helps numb the skin.  I rub it on an hour or 45 minutes before i inject myself.  It really helps.  Make sure you drink lots & lots of water.  I've been inecting on my belly, I find the thighs too painful.  Good luck.   

Pooks - well done!  Wishing you all the best on Monday.   

I've done a whole week on buserelin, and so far, so good.  Feeling quite tired but nothing too alarming.  My first week has been very positive.  The injections don't bother me anymore and I haven't felt any discomfort. I've got a long way to go yet but I'm glad my first week has gone well. 

Have a good weekend everyone. 

Love to all.  

Rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Britgrrl.

Thanks for your comments. The reason I am on the protein shakes is that I am concerned about my protein levels being veggie.  I have read (in 100s of places that the ideal protein intake for women trying to get pg or who are is 50-70 and I am well within this....actually nearer 50 I think even with the shakes......At least I think I am....oh no what an obsessive... 

Rafs glad its going ok..how long are you on the buserilin for?  When do you go back to HH?

Quiet on here again...maybe its a quiet time for HH generally (although there were 6 ETs on Monday.....is that a lot?  Funny people said about there being a picture of a beach on the ceiling but it was quite small....and nothing could take my mind off wanting to pee.
Im on obsessive "knicker watch" already.  Getting odd pains here and there which I am thinking is my ovaries trying to settle down.  Also feel kind of like there is pressure in the "right" area but I am thinking this is just my mind working overtime as per....I got this a lot last time but obviously it doesnt mean anything this early at all!!

Think I need to relax now as have been for a wander round the shops and dont want to overdo it....


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

EBW, Last year on the the last ET, i told them to make their piccy bigger on the cieling, I too thought it was way too small. We had 5 in for EC on friday so I expect the same 5 will be back on monday. I've had ET when there's been 18 couples!! it was a nightmare! luckily we were first in the queue!! How are you feeling? 

Rafs, sounds like the D/regging is going well. I reacted so badly to it last time. Thankfully i didn't have to use buserelin this time.

Loubedood, i'm so sorry for you and Dh 

Olly, We never planned to go to blasts as we have only ever had a small amount of embies. I'd really like to though but i think it might be too late to discuss it. It also depends on how many have fertilized i suppose.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm feeling alot better than i usually do after EC. I'm just a bit bloated and tired. Not much pain really. I'm dying to know about our embies. Its soooooo annoying that HH don't tell you till ET day. Maybe i should call them? What do you think?

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi pooks, glad you are doing ok....I didnt ring them as didnt want to tempt anything....Some people have though and I think not phoning is common practice generally....

Looking forward to seeing you on the 2ww soon.....


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popping on to say that i have 2 8cell embies on board!! We had 6 fertilize out of 11, 4 good and 2 average. 4 were frozen (2 good, 2 average). Testing on the 18th. 

EBW, How you getting on? Hope your'e not going too  

Hi to everyone, hope you are having a lovely bank holiday.  HH was so empty today..like a ghost hospital!!

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats pooks

Yep completely doolally here....just check out the 2ww and peer support threads for evidence.

Welcome to the madness of the 2ww...

The test seems to be quite quick at HH....not quite 2w is it?!!  Or are they counting from fert rather than ET (my previous hospital counted from ET but I had to POAS)

Blimey its quiet on here atm....


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi pooks - well done!!!!!! Sending you     . 

EBW - how are you?   

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone had a good bank holiday weekend. 

Love to all, 
Rafs


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks rafs...I am, in fact, going a bit doolally assessing various symptoms and non existent symptoms.  Also have only had a few mins on computer today as dp working on it....and now I have to go again.

Hope you are doing ok...hows the stimms?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Its very quiet on here...

Ok Ive kind of deserted a bit myself but thats because the   has set in big time.  Had an emotional fallout yesterday and now dont know where my head is at.

Hope you are all ok....

Anything happening, anyone?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Not here. Have been keeping up with you over on peer support! Dont worry madness in the 2ww is totally normal.

Keep strong
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

You think I am normal betty You have been digging me out of panics since I started on here havent you!!! Much appreciated hon.

If you have seen my post on 2ww today you will know just how mad I have become.....   

Am I meant to feel like I have flu?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

help someone has messed up my bubbles I was on 177   how on earth...it was 179 just now and now its 404....am I going mad?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankyou thankyou whoever did that


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Long time since chatting.

EBW (Jo) - That 2ww, feeling how you are is perfectly normal,    ^  ^   .  I remember it well. Just keep looking after you and your cargo.  keeping evrything crossed for you.  Am I right in believing that your @ HH next Monday, might see you there?

  ^fairydust

Rafs - How are things going with you? hope it's all going well for you.

Betty M - Hi, hope you and yours are well.  As you are a world of information I would like to put a question to you.  Back in February we had a failed   cycle of IVF - should we have had a follow up appt to discuss the result? we never did and fell quite sad at this. We are booked in for a pre admission appt on Monday 14th as we are due to start our 2nd cycle in June/July 

Pooks - Hope things are going well for you in this mad 2ww.  ^noAF2 

Julie - How are you and when is your next appt?   

Sorry  to all those who had bad news & Congrats  to those who have had good.
Sorry to those who I forgot to name.     

Take care all.

Caroline xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

EBW, I'm only on D5 (post EC) and already going  . Had a bad moment yesterday and couldn't stop crying   am now worried my negetivity has ruined things     Got to pull myself together!!!!  

By the way, my big sis thought she was getting the flu before she found out she was pg. 

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Pooks I am hiding out on the 2ww boards and peer support if you really want to see how   I am...completely lost it when my bubbles went from 177 to 179....now they are nicely on 777 and may they stay there....Please!!!

Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm someones put my bubbles to 178.....i'm freaking out now!!!!!! 

Please could someone out it back to ending on a 7!!!!

EBW, someone put yours ending on an 8 too, i've put more on to end in a 7.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

317 Bubbles was fine guys, I was happy  with that number.  I'm now 318, don't like that number.  .

If someone has the time can I have a lucky 7 @ the end please. 

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

did noone see my "please leave at 777"


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good afternoon,

O my god what is going on on here with the Bubbles

I have just come back from HH for a 3rd scan 8 weeks as there was a 2nd Heart beat last week I was told to go back today... there was still a heart beat but the baby is small she said that I may loose this one by the time I am 12 weeks the other baby is doing fine has this happened to anyone before?? As what will happen if I do loose one will the other be ok?? I asked this but was told that I need to see my GP?!

Please help!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Lisa hon I cant help per se but can tell you my cousin lost a twin I think about the same time as you are or a little after and the other baby was fine.

Thinking of you hon.xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry Lisa - have no experience to be of any help - but want to wish you good luck.

Pooks & EBW - been lurking to see how you are doing - the 2ww looks like total hell. Thinking of you. Have you taken the whole two weeks as holiday / rest-time? I don't think I'll be able to take 2 weeks off - just the first one - do you think this will be OK?

Wish I could do something to help you get through the wait - but without a timemachine I can't think of anything that will ease things!

Rafs - thanks for the advise - not finding it too painful at the mo - how are you doing? I'm 4 days into d/r  - OK so far - feel hungry, tired, bit dizzy and slightly thick headed. Not sure if any of these are side effects - more likely just me using the drugs as an excuse to eat more, excerise less and try to get sympathy from dh!  

Hello to all other HH girls!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly i am at work this 2nd week (I know it doesnt look like it does it) Im no good to anyone though.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

EBW   - so going back to work doesn't help take your mind off it then!

Does anyone know at work?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*EBW* - Bubble mayhem not me - promise.

*Lisa* - losing one twin is quite common in IVF - in natural pregnancies very few people have scans this early so they dont know how common it is in the "regular world". They sometimes refer to it as "vanishing twin" syndrome. Often when the twin that has failed to develop is lost there is bleeding. There is an entry on Wikipedia on the topic. I think the reason they don't continue to give advice is that they don't deal with people beyond 8 to 10 weeks and regard ongoing pg questions as for your GP and your ante-natal care people. Its silly given that they do know the answers and often depends on who you get as to how good they are at answering questions.

*Caroline* - My knowledge is definitely honed from too much time on the web!! Anyway you should get one follow-up with the consultant as part of your IVF package in a self-funded cycle. I had one after both my FET and my failed cycle. It may be different on an NHS cycle but I doubt it. I'd call and ask for one or at least to have the pre-admission appt with a doctor who knows you want to discuss the last cycle.

Hello everyone else too.
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

darn it look like the bubble fiend has been at it again.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Not me  - though have just taken Betty to a 7 - hope that was the righ thing to do


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly- Just bumped you up to 77 you lucky thing 

Yes some of them do know at work.  Esp due to my mc last time....I said I needed as little stress as possible this time and they are letting me work from home on and off but that is sending me loopy so I am back this week....

I think they are cutting me a lot of slack at the moment but I am finding it so hard to concentrate at work...!!!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks EBW!

It's great your work are being so understanding - I'm going to have to hide my concerns when (if!) I get there. Maybe that's not such a bad thing but hope I'll not blub as it is quite a senior role.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
Jo, I think you're coping perfectly! You don't seem loopy at all to me... You're nearly there, hang on and stay calm.
Pooks, I cried through most of my 2ww. It all seemed like such a huge responsibility all of a sudden and I felt out of control and very sorry for myself. I blamed the drugs... In fact the drugs got blamed for most things. A little bout of panic won't hurt your lovely embies.
Good luck Olly and all of you in tx at the mo.
Sorry I can't help you Lisa but I think Betty's wise comments say it all. 
I was back at HH again today for my umpteenth (I've lost count) blood test and I am finally now back to 0. Can't believe I am actually pleased to have a confirmed BFN... Went to see Mr Trew last week and he wants me to have a little rest and so I'm having another go July/August. He's putting me on the antagonist protocol this time so no d/regging. Also going for ICSI due to the low fertilization. I tried to persuade him to do more blood tests as I've been obsessing over the NK cell malarkey but he was having none of it... 
Take care of yourselves.
x

PS. what's with the panic over the bubbles?? I've never thought of 7 as a lucky number, mine's always been 6 (not sure why).... am I missing something? Not that I've been messing with anyone's, honest, much too scared!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

hiya

thinking of you all, espeacially you 2wwers

Olly - yes, any number ending in 7 is good. So sorry you are having to keep things quiet, VERY difficult. Try to relax as much as poss. I made huge effort to not stress and worry and I got the right result, (now 17 weeks).

EBW - it's great your work is being so understanding, it is stressful and trying to keep your mind ON work and OFF what may be going on inside is tough.

Lisa - I have also heard of the 'disappearing twin syndrome', there was a progamme wjich mentioned it a few months ago. They reckon that yup to 50% of pregnancies start with 2 and by the end of the first trimester one has disappeared. I had two implanted and only have a single pg and have not had any bleeding etc. I was also concerned about being discharged from HH but it had been fine, try not to stress.

got to go, my dh is moaning that I am leaving 'everything' for him to do!!!!

take care all

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Betty M, thanks so much for the advice. 

Hi to all you 2ww's, hang in there your doing really well.   

Thank you to who ever sorted my bubbles out.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Sarah for getting to 0 (ykwim).  I got moved to the antagonist when failed to downreg second cycle.  Its a really quick cycle so hold on to your hat.....Also have been icsi since 1st attempt.....dunno why the first time this was decided tbh.

Thanks for all your kind words on what is proving a challenging week.  Still feeling fluey so hoping this confirms its not PMT....been going on 36 hours or so....still knicker watching though and feeling rather stressed and    been crying this morning...not sure what about though.  Stress probably... 

Well I am trying to concentrate on work so Id better just check for other post notifications and get started.

Everyone with a big day today good luck.... xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a quick hello to everyone to put us back up the page - we were almost on page 2 and that won't do...

Hope you're doing ok Jo. Try not to stress, take deep breaths and think positive thoughts. Just 4 more sleeps left!
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

and then there were 3.......   

By the way, computer v sick at home dont know when I will get online after today.....not back at work til tues.....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi EBW - honey, sorry you are finding this so hard (hope you will be around when I'm at the same place - which no doubt I will!!).
If FF is helping  - there may be an internet cafe or local library so you can have some concentrated chat to help you through the days (and update us with progress  )

Thinking of you.

Pooks - how are you doing?

I've lost track with everyone else at the mo..... hope you are OK!

I'm on day 7 of Buserelin - drinking lots of water and get a bit of a dull hangover-like feeling, feel damn tired and quite hungry (not sure which of these are real side effect and which are excuses to sleep and eat more!)  - no sign of af coming yet - think it often makes it late?? 
Anyone do temperature checks in the mornings? If so what should Buserelin do (raise them / lower them / make them all over the place)

Olly x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Olly, 
I'm on day 14 of buserelin and still no AF. I've called the clinic and they said it's normal. They said I may or may not have AF, and not to worry if I don't have it all.  
I've still been taking BT and I'm finding that the temp is on the high side.  

Good luck and sending you     when is your supressed scan?  Mine is onTuesday.... 

Hello to everyon else and sending everyone   

Love, 
Rafs


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Rafs
Thanks for the reply - mine is on 22nd May.

Have you been a good girl and asbtained / used protection this cycle or naughty and had a final attempt at ttc before IVF? I have to confess   - and my temps are up and looking interesting - that's why I asked about BBTs!
I REALLY doubt it is good news  - but even after all the years of ttc I still find myself dredging up hope EVERY month   !
Olly x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Olly, 
I have been naughty, too   but I did a test just to be sure over the weekend, and it was negative, just as i thought anyway. I felt better taking the drugs after testing, it gave me peace of mind.  So all good.  

We're exactly a week apart.  how have you been feeling? any crazy symptoms? I've been feeling ok.  A little tired but still not as bad as I thought it would be.  

Keep me posted on your progress.  Will be checking in on you.    

Rafs xxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Had a bad day yesterday, Mr T told us as I had a High FSH 13.2 and I am a poor responder we will need ICSI next time, but this will only happen if FSH is below 14   

Also he said that my IVF chance on the NHS will not happen due this.  I think that is really bad you wait ages then they can drop this bomb shell on you - the PCT are C**P thought IVF on the NHS was to help all not just them that it is more likely to work for         sorry for the moan.  Probably wont be on hear much as cant have another go till save so trying not to think about it  

Back to work now, I have a new position so lots of training hard work, but taking my mind of all this


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Jenine hon I am sorry to hear this....I guess I would never have got a cycle through the NHS either as I am an ICSI girl...

You know Im here if you need me dont you...although not much good to man nor beast atm..  ..if you need a chat just let me know xxxx

BTW there are some posts I think on the poor responders (ICSI chit chat) thread regarding lowering FSH though I know you probably dont want to think that far ahead atm.


xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone was planning to be at HH at 7 on Monday....

I am aiming to get my blood test done as early as possible.....

And do I understand itll be at least lunchtime before I hear anything...in which case anyone fancy popping out for breakfast?!!!

By the way my computer is a bit sick so cant guarantee getting online while at home!


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Morning all

Jo - I'm not at HH on Monday but I'll be at work early-ish and it's only 5 mins away if you fancy popping by for brekkie. Give me a shout if you're at a loss and I'll do my best to take your mind off things! I'll PM you my no.s.

Rafs and Olly - I didn't get AF at all when on buserelin, not sure whether that's because I did the long day 2 protocol?

Jenine - so sorry you've had bad news, Mr T can be very blunt and to the point can't he? There are lots of things to try to lower your FSH so don't worry about it, also it does go up and down so maybe all ok by the time you next tx. My grand plan for affording all this is to win the lottery! I'm also on icsi next time...

Have a great weekend everyone (and that means you too Jo - 2 more sleeps!!).
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95245.new#new


----------

